# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de Chirimoya peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
A través de este tema, voy a compartir con ustedes todos los pasos que sigamos para dar inicio a un proyecto de exportación de Chirimoya peruana.  
He decidido iniciarme como exportador de chirimoya -junto a algunos socios- ya que creo firmemente en el potencial que tiene la chirimoya peruana, tanta en fresco como en pulpas y demás presentaciones, por su extraordinario y único sabor (sólo comparable en dulzura con al mango Edward cultivado en el Perú). 
En este momento tenemos casi toda la cadena armada, que incluye la materia prima certificada por SENASA, la planta para procesar manualmente el producto y las bolas o las cajas de exportación -según sea el caso- Para el caso de la chirimoya fresca, contamos con cajas de cartón corrugado de 4, 5 o de 10 kg; y para el caso de la pulpa, contamos con bolsas de 1, 2 y 5 Kg (o en barrriles de 200 Kg). 
La exportación de chirimoya fresca se realizaría con la variedad Cumbe, mientras que los pedidos de pulpa se pueden trabajar también con Chirimoya Criolla o una variedad a la que se le conoce como "mejorada", que son más baratas que la Cumbe; siendo recomendable trabajar con Chirimoya Criolla -según nuestras primeras averiguaciones y pruebas-. 
La gran ventaja de la exportación en fresco de la chirimoya es el proceso manual y sencillo que requiere (limpieza y desinfección con un franela húmeda, y en algunos casos un encerado antes de embalar la fruta); mientras que la principal desventaja es el corto tiempo de vida que tiene el producto desde que se cosecha hasta que adquiere su grado óptimo de maduración en el mercado de destino, así como asegurar una cadena de frío que no interfiera con la maduración de la fruta (16ºC).  
Por último, tenemos clientes interesados en España, Chile y Uruguay, pero nos falta terminar de armar la propuesta FOB, que incluye los temas aduaneros para que la fruta pueda ser transportada por el mismo cliente mediante la empresa que ellos contraten para llevar la chirimoya hasta su mercado de destino. Además, tenemos todas la ganas y las herramientas para dar a conocer la excelente calidad de la chirimoya peruana, y así promover su exportación y consumo en el extranjero. 
Más tarde, subo fotos de la cajas de exportación, y como les dije a inicios de este tema, voy a compartir con ustedes todos los avances que tengamos, para finalmente, comentar los resultados obtenidos. Espero que les interese el tema, que puedan aprender de los errores que cometamos, y que sirva para que entre todos impulsemos el negocios de chirimoya peruana en el mundo. 
¡ESPERO SUS APORTES!Temas similares: Iniciando proyecto de zapallo loche en piura Iniciando un nuevo proyecto , sembrando sandia al norte del pais Artículo: Exportación peruana de pimiento piquillo creció 109.8% en primer cuatrimestre Exportación peruana de telas crece 15% en primeros cinco meses del año La Chirimoya Peruana

----------


## Jose M.

Felicitaciones Bruno!
Es un producto muy interesante con gran potencial.
FruagroPeru te desea la mejor de las suertes en tu nuevo proyecto!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias José; y más bien tú me puedes ir ayudando a conseguir información de qué mercados tienen un protocolo de importación de chirimoya, para saber si es que se puede enviar fresca o como pulpa. El tema en este momento es saber a qué países se puede enviar chirimoya fresca de Perú, y por lo que más o menos sé del tema, creo que España definitivamente, sé que Canadá también, me imagino que Chile también y tengo un cliente interesado en Uruguay, donde me faltaría confirmar si la chirimoya peruana fresca tiene un protocolo de importación en dicho páis... ¿Tendrás información sobre este detalle con los clientes que manejan en FruagroPerú? 
Además, necesitaría saber qué otras requisitos nos exigirían en los distintos mercados de destino, para no tener sorpresas después. 
Espero sus comentarios por favor... 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para aquellas personas que no conocen la chirimoya, les dejo un enlace con información general, pero bastante completa acerca de este producto y sus posibilidades comerciales.   http://www.peruecologico.com.pe/econ..._chirimoya.htm 
Le estoy debiendo las fotos de las cajas, porque la cámara estaba sin baterías y recién la voy a recargar. Ya pedí al proveedor de las cajas que me pase sus esquemas de palletizado, para compartir también esa información con ustedes. 
La verdad es que ya tenemos casi todo armado, y sólo nos falta el tema de los separadores de la fruta para que las chirimoyas no se golpeen en sus cajas durante el traslado. Espero pronto poder armar una par de cajas para tomarles fotos y mostrarles cómo les podríamos entregar la chirimoya a los clientes interesados. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Felicitaciones Bruno!
> Es un producto muy interesante con gran potencial.
> FruagroPeru te desea la mejor de las suertes en tu nuevo proyecto!

 Hola Jose: 
Te cuento que mi bandeja de entrada se dañó y no he tenido sus correos para comunicarme con ustedes. Si pueden, llámenme mañana o el lunes para conversar acerca de la chirimoya fresca de exportación y para ver el tema de los espárragos, que allí tengo una opción que me gustaría presentarles. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------

alfredo mamani, FundoSantaAna

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Siguiendo con este proyecto, comparto con ustedes una foto con los 3 diferentes tipos de cajas para exportación de chirimoya fresca que cuento en este momento (4, 5 y 10 Kg); y aprovecho en compartir también unas fotos de una pulpa de chirimoya casera que me hice, y que utilizo para hacerme unos deliciosos jugos de frutas. 
La pulpa que se muestra en las fotos es de chirimoya Cumbe -certificada por SENASA- que fue procesada y congelada por estas manitos en mi propia casa (pulpa artesanal); y el producto final procesado se puede entregar de esa forma o se puede entregar como pulpa refinada (tipo puré o pasta), siendo un poco más costosa la primera opción, pues requiere más mano de obra. 
Mañana han quedado en pasarme los esquemas de palletizado de cada caja, y ya tengo un operados logítico que se puede encargar de llevar la fruta a los mercados de destino. 
Como mencioné antes, estamos en este momento buscando los separadores de las chirimoyas, para que éstas no se choquen durante el traslado en sus respectivas cajas. Cuando tengamos ese insumo, creo que tendríamos todo listo para armar algunas cajas de muestra y empezar a ofrecer oficialmente Chirimota peruana -fresca y como pulpa- a los mercados internacionales. 
Si alguien tiene o puede aportar algo al tema, por favor no dejen de hacerlo que toda información será bienvenida para cometer la menor cantidad de errores posibles. 
Saludos a todos.

----------

henryab1, marioxsa32

----------


## esifuent

Hola Bruno:
Entiendo que la chirimoya en pulpa tiende a oxidarse super rápido, no tengo claro cual es el tiempo,
te recomiendo recurrir al instituto de la agraria INIA para que te hagan el estudio, sobre todo para que te recomiendan estabilizantes y preservantes,
después debes evaluar si estos preservantes y estabilizantes están permitidos en el mercado al que pretendes atender.
Si no tienes contactos me avisas
Saludos,

----------

FundoSantaAna

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Emerson: 
Gracias por la información... Voy a consultar con las personas con las que vengo trabajando este tema de la chirimoya, pero me parece que la pulpa de chirimoya congelada guarda casi todas sus propiedades, tanto de sabor como de color. Por ejemplo, la pulpa de chirimoya que me hice y que congelé, tenía aproximadamente un mes congelada -sin que esté envasada al vacío- y la pulpa aún mantenía su color característico. 
De todas formas, voy a consultar sobre este tema para ver qué les puedo comentar al respecto, porque a los clientes les interesa la pulpa lo más natural posible; es decir, sin preservantes o colorantes, pero entiendo que a veces es necesario hacerlo de esa manera para garantizar una buena conservación del producto y darle más tiempo de vida útil. 
Gracias de nuevo por aportar al tema y estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------

FundoSantaAna

----------


## esifuent

De nada Bruno 
Sobre todo necesitarás de preservantes, si tu producto va a pasar por más de un intermediario, 
si vas a llegar directo a un usuario final (ejemplo, restaurantes o heladerías que lo van a usar rápido) podrías llegar con un pdto. totalmente fresco. 
Seguimos  en contacto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les pido su ayuda para ver si alguien sabe quién me podría vender alguno de los insumos que muestro a continuación, que sirven para que la chirimoya no se golpee durante el traslado al mercado de destino. 
Como podrán apreciar en las imágenes, una opción son estos separadores (que suelen ser morados) donde se ubica la chirimoya en cada uno de los espacios disponibles; la otra sería poner esas tiritas de papel -o de lo que fueren- en la parte inferior de la caja para que la fruta no se mueve y tenga una base acolchada abajo; y por último, podrían ser la mayas que se suelen utilizar para exportar algunas frutas delicadas, como el mango o la chirimoya. 
Si alguien me puede orientar al respecto, o conoce a algún proveedor que me pueda ayudar con este tema, por favor que me avise para ver si logro terminar mi propuesta FOB de chirimoya fresca peruana, para poder empezar a ofrecerla formalmente. 
Con respecto a los esquemas de palletizado de las cajas que tengo, la Srta. encargada quedó en que hoy día me los pasaba. Apenas reciba esa información, la publico también para que tengan ese dato al alcance. 
Saludos

----------

FundoSantaAna

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me acaba de llegar el esquema de palletizado de las cajas que me trajeron de muestra. Les adjunto el documento para los que quieran revisar dicha información. 
Saludos

----------


## Jose M.

Bruno, 
Con respecto a tu consulta sobre los separadores de la fruta, puedes preguntar en packingperu.com tienes todo lo relacionado para embalaje, te aconsejaría que vieras las "mallas de polietileno" cubre casi toda la superficie de la fruta dando una mayor protección.
Me cuentas como te fue
Slds 
JC

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, 
> Con respecto a tu consulta sobre los separadores de la fruta, puedes preguntar en packingperu.com tienes todo lo relacionado para embalaje, te aconsejaría que vieras las "mallas de polietileno" cubre casi toda la superficie de la fruta dando una mayor protección.
> Me cuentas como te fue
> Slds 
> JC

 Hola José; te cuento que me comuniqué con la empresa que me indicaste y efectivamente tienen las mallas de polietileno expandido para poder terminar de hacer la propuesta FOB de chirimoya fresca. Ya envié el correo y estoy esperando la cotización respectiva para comprar unas cuantas mallas, y así poder armar un par de cajas de presentación para que los clientes puedan ver cómo se les enviaría el producto, en caso de cerrarse alguna negociación. 
Ahora faltaría ver que los precios que estoy manejando sean los suficientemente competitivos para que mi propuesta sea atractiva para los importadores de chirimoya. 
Estamos en contacto para ver si trabajamos juntos este proyecto... ¡Y muchas gracias por el dato! 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Esperando que otros puedan también aprovechar la información conseguida hasta el momento, comparto con todos los interesados las cotizaciones que recibimos por las cajas de exportación y las mallas de polietileno para poder enviar chirimoya fresca a los mercados internacionales. 
Con estos insumos, sólo haría falta contratar los servicios de un operador logístico, que se encargue de palletizar y transportar la chirimoya hacia los mercados de destino, con la debida autorización sanitaria de SENASA y una adecuada cadena frío que garantice la calidad del producto en su destino final. 
Estoy coordinando con mi proveedor de chirimoya para armar las cajas de muestra y subir las fotos a este tema. Además, también voy a conseguirme alguna muestras de pulpa de chirimoya para los interesados en esta presentación. 
Adjunto también un documento con las especificaciones técnicas de un cliente extranjero interesado en chirimoya, para que podamos tener una referencia de los requisitos que nos podrían exigir para un eventual pedido.  
Saludos a todos

----------

Luis Garcia P.

----------


## Salvador Ig

Hola Bruno.
Estoy muy interesado en desarrollar este proyecto de exportacion de Chirimoya y me gustaria el poder tener una entrevista con usted.
Tengo el cliente y la posibilidad de realizar envios inmediatos creo que seria interesante el poder cambiar impresiones.
Un saludo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno.
> Estoy muy interesado en desarrollar este proyecto de exportacion de Chirimoya y me gustaria el poder tener una entrevista con usted.
> Tengo el cliente y la posibilidad de realizar envios inmediatos creo que seria interesante el poder cambiar impresiones.
> Un saludo.

 Hola Salvador: 
Encantado de sentarnos a conversar sobre esta posibilidad, porque ya tengo todo listo para armar las cajas de muestra y podríamos empezar en muy poco tiempo si todo sale bien. 
El tema que tengo pendiente averiguar es a cuáles países puede ingresar la chrimoya fresca proveniente del Perú, así que eso sería lo primero que deberías averiguar con tus clientes, ya que seguramente no la dejen entrar de esta manera a algunos mercados de destino, como Chile o EE.UU; porque hoy conversé con mis hermanos al respecto y me hicieron esa aclaración por el tema de la mosca de la fruta. 
De todas formas, para aquellos mercados que no permitan su ingreso en fresco, podemos producir y exportar pulpa de chirimoya. 
Me avisas para ver cuándo y dónde nos juntamos. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les cuento que ayer nos reunimos con Salvador para ver los detalles y las especificaciones de la chirimoya fresca que requiere su cliente, y por lo que pudimos ver con las muestras que trajo mi proveedor, no habría problema en cumplir con dichas especificaciones; pero nos hizo especial hincapié en el tema de la postcosecha, pues es de vital importancia esta etapa del proceso para concretar de manera óptima la exportación de este producto en fresco. Obviamente, la idea de realizar un minucioso trabajo de postcosecha, es para evitar que la fruta se golpee y se termine manchando la cáscara;  pues como conversamos ayer con Salvador, en los mercado de Europa todo entra por lo ojos, así que el aspecto de la fruta es el primer paso para realizar una exportación exitosa (chirimoyas de 300 a 600 g, lo más lisas poibles, con forma característica y sin manchas producidas por mal manejo en campo o durante la postcosecha). 
En este momento sólo nos falta cotizar el servicio de palletizado, flete al aeropuerto, cámara de frío (Talma) y flete al aeropuerto de destino, para poder contar con una propuesta FOB y otra CIF para los clientes interesados. Hace unos minutos me acabo de comunicar con un par de empresas cercanas y de confianza, para que me coticen los servicios que me faltan para poder ofrecer oficialmente chirimoya cumbe peruana fresca de exportación a los mercados internacionales. 
Mañana debo contar con ambas cotizaciones, así que espero poder finalmente entregarles un precio FOB o CIF definitivo para ver si podemos empezar a trabajar con este producto cuanto antes, porque estamos en plena contraestación con los mercados de España y el resto de Europa. También subiré unas fotografías de una caja de chirimoya armada, para que puedan ver la forma en que les llegaría el producto. 
Saludos a todos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Continuando con este tema, procedo a compartir con los interesados algunos de los costos involucrados en este proyecto:  *- Materia Prima Seleccionada* *(con un adecuado manejo de postcosecha)*: S/.4.60 x Kg para las empresas interesadas en exportar (puesto en Lima). En nuestro caso, estamos considerando un costo de S/.4.30 x Kg, pues la ganancia la vamos a considerar en el precio de venta final (FOB o CIF).
- *Costo de las cajas:* (adjuntas)
- *Costo de las mallas:* (adjuntas)
- *Maquila y Mano de obra:* S/.0.50 x Kg. En nuestro caso hemos logrado reducir este costo a S/.0.25
-* Pallet certificado:* S/.45 ó S/.50
- *Agenciamiento de carga de Exportación Aérea - EXW (carga de 600 Kg):* Flete LIMA - MADRID US$2.55 x Kg All in
Handling US$59.00+ IGV
Agenciamiento de Aduana US$60.00+ IGV
Costo operativo US$10.00 +IGV
Paletizaje:US$22.00+IGV (Incluye pallet de plástico)
Transporte interno (no refrigerado) US$55.00+IGV
Medidas max: 1,55*2,00*300cm //2000 kgs por bulto
- *Cámara de frío (10ºC) Talma:* US$15.00+IGV (Hasta 750 Kg). Cantidades mayores pagan US$0.02 x Kg + IGV 
Para aquellos que estén interesados en exportar chirimoya por su cuenta, recuerden que son precios referenciales, y que la idea es tratar de reducir dichos costos al máximo para ser lo más competitivos posibles a nivel internacional, pues por lo que tengo entendido, la chirimoya en España es más barata que aquí en Perú, pero cuando están en temporada. Lo que falta ver es cuánto están dispuestos a pagar los europeos por contar con chirimoya durante la contraestación. 
Ya veremos en qué termina todo esto, porque nuestro amigo Salvador parece que podría adelantarse a nosotros enviando un primer par de pallets de muestra a un cliente suyo que es proveedor de chirimoyas; así que les estaré informando de cualquier novedad al respecto que consiga. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Por cierto, me olvidé de comentarles que ayer me comí un par de chirimoyas de las muestras que me trajo mi proveedor para mostrarle a Salvador, y según mi opinión personal, las chirimoyas estaban "deliciosas". Ya me hice también un poco de pulpa congelada, y por suerte me quedan aún algunas chirimoya por hacerlas pulpa o comérmelas como postre (bien refrigerada). 
Aprovecho en dejarles un par de fotos con las chirimoyas en las cajas de muestra que tengo, con 3 chirimoyas enmalladas; para que puedan ver más o menos cómo les enviaríamos la fruta. Tengan en cuenta que las chirimoyas que están allí NO están seleccionadas, y que han sufrido algunos daños en la piel por golpes durante el traslado de la fruta. 
Como les decía en otro mensaje, la idea es armar cajas con chirimoyas lo más uniformes y lisas posible, para que la presentación final de la caja sea la más adecuada para los mercados internacionales. 
Saludos

----------


## margheritre@hotmail.com

Hola, quisiera saber cuanto cuesta sacar el certificado de calidad, cuanto debo pagar por los tramites aduaneros y el almacenaje de los productos mientras se hacen los tramites

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, quisiera saber cuanto cuesta sacar el certificado de calidad, cuanto debo pagar por los tramites aduaneros y el almacenaje de los productos mientras se hacen los tramites

 Hola: 
Tengo entendido que el certificado fitosanitario de SENASA está S/.45, siempre y cuando no pases los 9,000 kilos. El costo por los trámites aduaneros no los conozco al detalle, pues preferible es contratar a un operador logístico o agente de aduanas para que se ocupen de sacarte el producto del almacén. 
El costo de la cámara de frío de Talma me lo cotizaron en US$15+IGV (hasta 750 kilos), o en S/.0.02 x Kg + IGV (en caso superes los 750 kilos de carga). 
Les cuento además que hoy un cliente -que nos compró chirimoya- envió un pallet a España en la mañana por avión, así que estamos esperando los resultados para compartirlos con todos ustedes. Y también estamos cerca de cerrar con otro cliente un envío de 12 pallets, así que espero poder juntar más información para dejar todo bien claro para quienes se animen a exportar por su cuenta.  
Mañana espero poder comentar más al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; 
Comparto con ustedes una imagen de la presentación final de las cajas de chirimoya que enviara nuestro amigo Salvador este lunes a su país natal: España. Sabemos que la fruta ya llegó y estamos esperando los resultados o comentarios finales, que al parecer han sido buenos, pues estamos organizándonos para poder enviar un par de pallets más la semana que viene. 
También estoy en negociaciones con otra empresa que también está muy interesada en enviar chirimoya al mismo país, así que al menos la demanda por chirimoya de exportación es bastante buena en este momento. Aún estamos puliendo algunos detalles importantes para abrir los mercados internacionales de chirimoya fresca, pero hace falta mejorar a nivel de manejo técnico y sanitario para poder ser más competitivos y así consolidar a nuestra chirimoya como otro producto más de nuestra canasta agroexportadora.  
Lamento no tenerles un propuesta propia hasta el momento, pero el tiempo es algo que cada día me falta más. Espero la semana que viene poder terminar mi propia propuesta de chirimoya de exportación, para ver si logro exportarla yo mismo, y así poder intercambiar más información al respecto con ustedes, porque una cosa es que te cuenten cómo se exporta, y otra cosa es exportarla directamente uno mismo, para ver in situ todo lo que se necesita para enviar el producto con éxito a otro país.  
Saludos  CIMG0541.jpg

----------

YESSENYA

----------


## YESSENYA

:Clap2:  CREO QUE ES UNA MAGNIFICA ACCION .. Y OJALA SE PUEDA CRECER CON LA BIODIVERSIDAD DE PRODUCTOS QUE TENEMOS EN PERU.

----------


## interlabs

Estimado Bruno: 
Un gusto saludarte. En primer lugar felicitarte por el proyecto. Quizá llega a destiempo mi apoyo pero igual, quería preguntarte como estás manejando el tema de calidad (especificaciones técnicas) del producto, en especial el de pulpa. Si requieres apoyo con los análisis cuenta con nosotros. Saludos y éxitos. 
INTERNATIONAL LABORATORIES S.A.C.
Laboratorio acreditado de análisis en Alimentos.
5331503 - 992590483 - RPM *300447 - NEXTEL 635*5632 interlabs@interlabs.com.pe

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## interlabs

Excelente!!! Bruno, felicitaciones. Les invitamos al sgte curso.diptico-amalin2[1].jpg

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
> Un gusto saludarte. En primer lugar felicitarte por el proyecto. Quizá llega a destiempo mi apoyo pero igual, quería preguntarte como estás manejando el tema de calidad (especificaciones técnicas) del producto, en especial el de pulpa. Si requieres apoyo con los análisis cuenta con nosotros. Saludos y éxitos. 
> INTERNATIONAL LABORATORIES S.A.C.
> Laboratorio acreditado de análisis en Alimentos.
> 5331503 - 992590483 - RPM *300447 - NEXTEL 635*5632 interlabs@interlabs.com.pe

 Los tendremos en cuenta para cualquier análisis que necesitemos, aunque por el momento estoy más interesado en la oferta de chirimoya fresca, pues es relativamente fácil el proceso y en este momento hay buena demanda internacional. Estamos viendo la manera de conseguir interesados en pulpa de chirimoya, para poder aprovechar las mermas o descartes de exportación, así que los contacto si es que necesito hacer algún tipo de análisis. 
Gracias y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; comparto con todos los interesados una nueva cotización por los distintos servicios que se podrían necesitar para enviar chirimoya fresca a Madrid o Canadá. Con esta información estoy armando mi propuesta FOB de chirimoya, así que espero les pueda servir de referencia para los posibles interesados en exportar esta fruta de bandera del Perú. Saludos.  *Paletizado:* 
Incluye..Parihuela, zunchos, esquineros y armado.
$ 40.00 + IGV  
Si necesita...
Malla Rashel $ 26.00 + IGV.
Malla Antiafida $ 45.00 + IGV.  *Transporte interno (no refrigerado):* 
El transporte hasta 500.0 kilos
San Miguel al Aeropuerto $ 75.00 + Igv
La Molina al Aeropuerto $ 90.00 + Igv 
El transporte hasta 1000.0 kilos
San Miguel al Aeropuerto $ 87.00 + Igv
La Molina al Aeropuerto $ 110.00 + Igv  *Flete Aéreo: * Lima / Madrid
$ 1.54 x Kilo
Vuelo directo. Salidas diarias a las 21:00 horas.
Llegada a Madrid al dia sgte a las 14:00 horas. 
Lima / Toronto
$ 2.34 x Kilo
Vuelo directo. Salidas, Martes, Jueves, Sabados a la 01:40
Llegada a Toronto 10:45 horas.  *Servicios:* 
Servicio Senasa......$ 55.00
Servicio Aduanas....$ 50.00 Entregan Documentos para reclamar el Drawbak
Gastos operativos.. $ 20.00
Total $                    125.00

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Acabo de terminar de hacer nuevamente mi propuesta FOB de chrimoya de exportación, con los nuevos costos que ya tengo definidos para esta semana.  *Chirimoya Cumbe de Exportación (350-600g) en cajas de 5 kilos:*  *US$ 14.00 FOB*   *Pedido Mínimo: 1 pallet* 
Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo para ver los detalles finales de una posible exportación; y le dejo también las cotizaciones de flete aéreo a Madrid (España) y Toronto (Canadá), que es hacia donde quisiéramos arrancar nuestra exportaciones de chirimoya fresca.  *Flete Aéreo:*  *Lima / Madrid*
$ 1.54 x Kilo
Vuelo directo. Salidas diarias a las 21:00 horas.
Llegada a Madrid al dia sgte a las 14:00 horas.  *Lima / Toronto*
$ 2.34 x Kilo
Vuelo directo. Salidas, Martes, Jueves, Sabados a la 01:40
Llegada a Toronto 10:45 horas 
Saludos  :Wave:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; 
Tengo varios clientes interesados en chirimoya fresca, pero a algunos no les ha dado el precio para poder cerrar algún envío, por lo que quería intercambiar información de precios y a la vez buscar productores de chirimoya cumbe que me puedan ofrecer un buen precio por su fruta seleccionada. 
He tratado de negociar propuesta de otras empresas exportadoras de chirimoya, para ver si con sus precios puedo cerrar una venta como bróker, pero no he conseguido aún que me den sus propuestas porque quieren saber quién es el cliente primero, antes de darme alguna propuesta de precios. 
Les cuento que una empresa exportadora me dijo que conseguía chirimoya cumbe de exportación a S/.3.50, y yo estoy en S/.4.50; pero si bien puedo parecer bastante menos competitivo, lo que me pregunto es cuánto le queda al productor de chirimoya si le ofrezco ese otro precio por su fruta seleccionada y transportada con especial cuidado para no dañarla en el camino a planta de empaque. 
En fin, estoy tratando de ajustar aún más mis costos, para ver si podemos aliviar un poco el costo del flete aéreo de los clientes que nos han contactado; así que espero sus comentarios y sus propuestas para ver cómo seguimos reduciendo costos entre todos, para hacer que la chirimoya despegue como producto de agroexportación... porque interesados hay muchísimos, y el problema está en los costos y la mosca de la fruta (que no permite dirigir nuestra oferta de chirimoya fresca a EE.UU o a Chile). 
Los estaré informando si tengo novedades sobre el tema.  
Saludos

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

Estimado Bruno:
Felicitaciones por el proyecto, a manera de comentario señalo que posterior a las exportaciones se puede solicitar la devolución del Drawback (5% del valor FOB) pero para esto tiene que cumplirse algunos requisitos entre ellos el de incorporar en el producto exportado algún insumo, envases, etiquetas etc entre otros que sean importados, tener la condición de "productor-exportador" esto es que el exportador sea el mismo que haya producido el producto a exportarse o que encargue esta producción a terceros, es bueno tener en cuenta estas condiciones a fin de implementarlos en el proceso de la exportación y así no tener inconvenientes cuando se solicite la devolución del Drawback ya que su incumplimiento puede ocasionar la devolución al fisco del importe que se haya obtenido así como una sanción de multa.
Saludos
Jorge

----------


## m.cristina

Hola !
Estoy haciendo un proyecto de exportacion de chirimoyas en el instituto y toda la informacion que publicas me ayuda mucho, quisiera saber si concretaste alguna venta en Canadá.
Gracias de antemano  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola !
> Estoy haciendo un proyecto de exportacion de chirimoyas en el instituto y toda la informacion que publicas me ayuda mucho, quisiera saber si concretaste alguna venta en Canadá.
> Gracias de antemano

 Estimada m.cristina: 
Lamentablemente no llegué a enviar chirimoya a Canadá, pero tuve varios interesados con los que estuve negociando el tema. Te cuento que Canadá es un destino donde suele enviarse chirimoya fresca peruana, pero no llegué a cerrar por un tema de precios y porque me demoré un poco en terminar mi propia propuesta; pero ya tengo todo armado para arrancar temprano la campaña 2013, así que espero enviar a dicho mercado el año que viene. 
No he podido actualizar información sobre el tema, pero la idea es empezar a organizar a los productores desde ahora para ver la manera de obtener fruta exportable a buen precio en la campaña que viene, ya que el flete aéreo encarece mucho el producto y es necesario ver la manera de reducir costos para ofrecer la chirimoya a un precio más competitivo, y así asegurar pedidos todas las semanas para poder ganar dinero con un proyecto de exportación de chirimoya, ya que el margen de ganancia por pallet no es mucho en realidad, y la idea es hacer programas con distintos clientes para abastecerlos durante toda la campaña, con envíos todas las semanas. 
Si necesitas alguna información en particular, o si tienes alguna información que aportar, por favor no dudes en responder este tema para ver si podemos intercambiar información al respecto. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## Vanessa Suhua

BUENAS NOCHES BRUNO , ANTE TODO FELICITARTE POR EL PROYECTO DE EXPORTACIÓN QUE HAZ EMPEZADO, ESTOY SEGURO QUE TE IRÁ MUY BIEN. UNA CONSULTA SOY UNA ESTUDIANTE INTERESADA EN PRESENTAR UNA EXPOSICIÓN ACERCA DE ESTE PRODUCTO, MI DUDA ES SI AL EXPORTAR CHIRIMOYAS FRESCAS AL EXTERIOR CUENTAS CON UN PROVEEDOR ? O TU MISMO LAS COSECHAS ? ..T AGRADECERÍA LAS RPTA. 
ÉXITOS
VANESSA DEL ROSARIO SULLÓN

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> BUENAS NOCHES BRUNO , ANTE TODO FELICITARTE POR EL PROYECTO DE EXPORTACIÓN QUE HAZ EMPEZADO, ESTOY SEGURO QUE TE IRÁ MUY BIEN. UNA CONSULTA SOY UNA ESTUDIANTE INTERESADA EN PRESENTAR UNA EXPOSICIÓN ACERCA DE ESTE PRODUCTO, MI DUDA ES SI AL EXPORTAR CHIRIMOYAS FRESCAS AL EXTERIOR CUENTAS CON UN PROVEEDOR ? O TU MISMO LAS COSECHAS ? ..T AGRADECERÍA LAS RPTA. 
> ÉXITOS
> VANESSA DEL ROSARIO SULLÓN

 Hola Vanessa: 
La idea es tener contacto con productores de chirimoya para que te abastezcan de la materia prima, ya sea cosechada en campo o seleccionada puesta en la planta donde empacarías la chirimoya. Obviamente lo más cómodo es pagar por la chirimoya puesta en Lima, pero es cuestión de ver qué es lo más económico y eficiente para que tu propuesta sea más competitiva y atractiva para los clientes. El tema es reducir costos por donde se pueda, porque el flete aéreo encarece el producto. 
Saludos

----------


## Mjlizana

Michael Lizana
Hola, como estan soy nuevo en el foro.
Primero ante todo te felicito por tu iniciativa de formar empresa, es lo que hace en este pais INICIATIVA para cambiar las cosas. 
Soy estudiante y estoy elaborando mi tesis sobre este producto, mi objetivo es buscar la forma mas optima de conservar esta fruta la chirimoya para su exportacion, es muy perecible, lo que se es que se usan camaras de refrigeracion y q lo conservan a 10º C te dura en promedio unas 2 semanas incluso puede llegar a tres, eso dependera de los cuidados que tuvo despues de ser cosechados. Por ahi averigue en una tesis de la uni la gran colombia, que empleando camaras de atmosfera controlada, osea ademas de controlar la temperatura se debe controlar otros factores como la humedad (90% a 95%), el O2 y el CO2 se puede conservar hasta 6 semanas. 
No se si tu usas estas camras de refrigeracion en tus almacenes o solo te dedicas al empaquetado para exportacion?
lo que sucede es q necito informacion de campo de la situacion actual de empresas q exportan chirimoyas, como los conservan y como es el procesod e empaquetado, ultimamente las empresas se cierran y no te brindan apoyo  en investigaciones, no se si tu tiens algun concido que trabaje en una planta de este tipo y me permita tener acceso, te lo agradeceria mucho.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Michael Lizana
> Hola, como estan soy nuevo en el foro.
> Primero ante todo te felicito por tu iniciativa de formar empresa, es lo que hace en este pais INICIATIVA para cambiar las cosas. 
> Soy estudiante y estoy elaborando mi tesis sobre este producto, mi objetivo es buscar la forma mas optima de conservar esta fruta la chirimoya para su exportacion, es muy perecible, lo que se es que se usan camaras de refrigeracion y q lo conservan a 10º C te dura en promedio unas 2 semanas incluso puede llegar a tres, eso dependera de los cuidados que tuvo despues de ser cosechados. Por ahi averigue en una tesis de la uni la gran colombia, que empleando camaras de atmosfera controlada, osea ademas de controlar la temperatura se debe controlar otros factores como la humedad (90% a 95%), el O2 y el CO2 se puede conservar hasta 6 semanas. 
> No se si tu usas estas camras de refrigeracion en tus almacenes o solo te dedicas al empaquetado para exportacion?
> lo que sucede es q necito informacion de campo de la situacion actual de empresas q exportan chirimoyas, como los conservan y como es el procesod e empaquetado, ultimamente las empresas se cierran y no te brindan apoyo  en investigaciones, no se si tu tiens algun concido que trabaje en una planta de este tipo y me permita tener acceso, te lo agradeceria mucho.

 Hola Michael: 
Disculpa la demora en mi respuesta, pero estuve unos días de vacaciones. Lo que yo te puedo contar al respecto, es que la chirimoya no requiere mayor proceso, en comparación con otras frutas de exportación. El tema está en cosechar en el punto óptimo de maduración y tener especial cuidado en la postcosecha, ya que los golpes afectan la piel y pulpa de la fruta. En otras palabras, no hay grandes secretos en el proceso de la chirimoya de exportación, pues puedes cosecharla, embalarla y enviarla por avión a su destino. 
Ahora, con respecto al tema de la conservación, tengo entendido que alguna empresas utilizan una cera que le da mejor presentación (más brillo) y que ayuda a conservar mejor la fruta. Todos los demás datos que tienes me parecen correctos, ya que para conservar la fruta sin intervenir en su proceso de maduración es recomendable tenerla a 10 ºC. El tema de la atmósfera controlada debe aportar aún más a la conservación, pero no conozco empresas que le dediquen tal nivel de cuidado. 
Lamentablemente, vengo diciendo que en el Perú falta mejorar mucho en el tema productivo y de proceso para exportar chirimoya, ya que no se mejoran las técnicas productivas para ser más competitivos, y tampoco se investiga para hacer que la chirimoya peruana sea más fácil de comercializar en los mercados internacionales. En cambio, en Chile sí existen empresas grandes que trabajan con la Chirimoya, como si se tratara de cualquier otro cultivo de exportación; por lo cual tienen obviamente algunas ventajas con relación a nuestras chirimoyas. 
Aprovecho para dejarles una foto que me envió el amigo Óscar Hurtado, con chirimoyas chilenas de exportación que se ofrecían en el mercado cercano a su casa. Una buena fuente con los precios al consumidor final... 
Saludos  IMG664.jpg

----------


## m.cristina

Hola ! de nuevo  :Smile:  
En el mes de setiembre, te consulté sobre si habías logrado una venta a Cánada, recuerdas ? Gracias por tu respuesta de esa vez, la use de antecedente en el proyecto.
Necesito  tu ayuda de nuevo, para fines académicos del proyecto de exportacion  elaboré una encuesta para exportadores de chirimoya https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDdTRllYejc0WVJPZnQteENZc2tzVlE6M  Q#gid=0  , este es el enlace, es bastante simple, tal vez tú conozcas otros  exportadores los cuales puedan responder esta encuesta, yo estoy  buscando también.
Gracias de antemano.
P.D: Aún estoy estudiando pero si necesitas ayuda con algún tema referente a tu proyecto, no dudes en preguntar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola m.cristina: 
Ya respondí la encuesta y tal vez otras personas vean tu enlace en este tema para que también respondan. De mi parte, te cuento que estoy esperando ansioso que se inicie la campaña de chirimoya, para ver si este año puedo consolidarme como exportador, porque el año pasado recién di mis primeros pasos. Por suerte tengo todo claro sobre este tema, y mis esfuerzos se concentran en ver la manera de reducir costos para ofrecer un producto a precio competitivo.  
Cualquier aporte o novedad que tengas sobre este tema, no dudes en compartirlo con todos nosotros. 
Saludos 
PD: Lo que aún no tengo muy claro es si puedo recuperar el drawback si sólo soy exportador y no productor, porque por allí me han dicho que debes ser productor/exportador para poder acogerte al beneficio, aunque yo creo que no es así. Tal vez me puedas ayudar con este tema. Gracias.

----------


## m.cristina

Hola !  :Smile:  
Por alguna extraña razon no se ha registrado tu respuesta  :Confused:  , por favor puedes responder la encuesta otra vez ? te lo agradecería. 
P.D: Para el drawback no es necesario ser productor, con ser exportador basta.

----------


## Mikel1961

Estimados M.Cristina y Bruno: 
Para obtener el drawback (DB) debes probar tu condicion de Productor-Exportador, recuerden que el beneficio no lo obtienen los comercializadores de mercaderia. Para lograr acceder a esta condicion debes poder probar que si bien no lo haz cultivado tu mismo, si haz participado del proceso productivo, por ejemplo: supervisando la produccion encargada para tu exportacion, esto incluye calibrar el producto para obtener el tamaño deseado, etc., tambien puede ser supervisando la siembra, la cosecha. Obviamente esto debe respaldarse de algun documento que pueda servirte luego para sustentar el drawback. Les aconsejo no solicitar el DB si no tienen una idea clara de como sustentar luego su posicion de productor-exportador. Si necesitan ayuda avisenme, pues ya tengo años trabajando ese tema. 
Un abrazo y buenas vibras para el proyecto iniciado.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Mikel1961: 
Gracias por la aclaración entonces, porque se acerca la campaña de chirimoya y si quiero ser competitivo, debo poder lograr acceder al DB. Por eso, la pregunta es ¿qué tipo de documento sustenta mi participación el proceso productivo?, porque efectivamente quiero involucrarme para ver el tema de la mosca de la fruta con algunos productores y el tema de la postcosecha también. 
Pienso visitar campos de chirimoya para conversar directamente con los productores para explicarles mi proyecto de exportación, así que tal vez pueda empezar con este asunto, pero como te repito, ¿qué documento(s) validarían mi condición de productor-exportador?. 
Muchas gracias por tu aporte. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Mikel1961

Mira Bruno. Lo primero es tener una factura por la produccion por encargo ( es necesario tener algun contrato) y tener tambien una factura por el insumo importado que estas incluyendo en la exportación (lo clasico es tener una etiqueta). Luego podrias usar lo que hice con otra empresa: se creo una hoja de ruta para el proceso productivo, en esta hoja de ruta se incluye cada una de las etapas, por ejemplo:
1. Supervision de los plantas.
2. Supervision del abonado.
3. Supervision de la fumigacion o limpieza.
4. Supervision de la cosecha.
5. Supervision del envasado.
6. etc. 
Cada una de las etapas que tu identifiques (pueden ser mas o menos) podrian estar incluidas en una hoja en esta deberias firmar y poner fecha o simplemente incluir un sello personal. No soy un especialista en chirimoya asi que he incluido etapas que podrian estar presentes, quizas no necesitas la supervision del abonado y la fumigacion, sino que el productor cumpla con la meta que le solicitas. 
No olvidar que lo trascendental del DB no es solicitarlo, sino tenerlo perfectamente sustentado, las inspecciones que hace Aduanas son muy exhaustivas y si encuentran algun error, te van a notificar para que devuelvas el beneficio y encima te multan por una cantidad igual al beneficio obtenido, esto por haberlo solicitado sin tener sustento. 
Avisame, para luego refinar la documentacion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias por la info... Efectivamente sé que para reclamar el Drawback debes tener todo perfectamente ordenado, pero voy a indagar más sobre este tema de productor/exportador para ver qué es lo que tengo que hacer, porque no me queda claro lo de la factura por la producción por encargo. Lo que yo tengo pensado es trabajar con Liquidaciones de Compra, así que me tengo que poner las pilas de una vez para no tener que sufrir con toda esta burocracia cuando haya arrancado la campaña. 
Con respecto al insumo importado, utilizaré las cajas de Trupal, que vienen con la documentación necesaria para aplicar al Drawback. 
Gracias por tu colaboración, y estaré compartiendo mis avances con respecto a a este tema y a la campaña de exportación de chirimoya.

----------


## Mikel1961

Estimado Bruno: 
Solamente te aconsejo que definas bien tu proceso productivo, es decir comienza en la fundo que va a producir para ti la chirimoya, o comienza cuando el fundo te vende la chirimoya y tu le haces un proceso a lo comprado. 
Suerte.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Te lo resumo rápidamente... 
Ya me contacté con una asociación de productores a los que voy a visitar en Febrero, y cuento también con un proveedor de chirimoya que me puede abastecer para este proyecto. La idea es comprarle la fruta a quien me ofrezca un precio competitivo y una producto de calidad, para luego hacer una última selección de la fruta y empacarla para exportación. 
La idea es coordinar y supervisar el proceso de cosecha y post cosecha con la asociación de productores, ya que son temas clave para que el producto llegue en óptimas condiciones a los mercados internacionales. Además, tengo pensado comenzar a trabajar con los productores con el tema de la mosca de la fruta, ya que me interesa mucho poder contar con campos certificados por SENASA, para poder contar con información objetiva sobre la incidencia de esta plaga en los distintos campos con los que trabaje. 
En este momento lo que tengo que asegurar es que la SUNAT me considere como productor/exportador para poder reclamar el Drawback, y así poder ser un poco más competitivo en el mercado. 
Si tienes alguna observación, házmela saber por favor. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Rumbo a mi reunión con una Asociación de Productores de Chirimoya... Espero traer buenas noticias con respecto a este extraordinario producto de la biodiversidad peruana.  :Car:

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

bruno: 
te sigo desde hace años y me da gusto que ya estes pensando en exportar con tus contactos y tu experiencia en los negocios ya t estabas demorando en hacerlo. con respecto al tema me parece buena la idea de exportar dicha fruta ya que es un producto q no esta saturado en el mercado y puedes colocarlo en muchos nichos de mercado, por el conocimiento que tengo de esa fruta es que se madura rapido por lo que te aconsejaria que mires primero el mercado latinoamericano es un mercado que cada vez esta tomando mas importancia y te va a servir  para que tengas una idea del comportamiento de la fruta en trayecto (dias), ten en cuenta que el mercado europeo es muy exigente y si tu contenedor llega en malas condiciones tus clientes no van a estar satisfechos.Es mi humilde opinion espero y te haya servido de algo. 
saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Marlon, ¿no?: 
Muchas gracias por participar de este tema y aportar con tus comentarios. Te explico un poco para ver si te parece que estoy bien o mal... 
Precisamente, estoy escogiendo la chirimoya y granadilla como mis primeros productos de exportación, porque efectivamente son productos que no tienen los mercados saturados y existen distintos nichos interesantes para todo los que son frutas exóticas. Desde el punto de vista de la corta vida útil de la chirimoya, te cuento que de ninguna manera estoy pensando exportarla por contenedores vía marítima, si no más bien por paletas vía aérea; y lo mismo con la granadilla. Soy consciente de los riesgos que implica enviar productores perecibles por barco, y por eso estoy arrancando sólo con productos interesantes y que se exportan vía aérea. Esa es precisamente mi forma de protegerme para que el cliente reciba un buen producto, aunque obviamente más caro. 
Lo que tenemos que lograr es cosechar la fruta, para empacarla y enviarla ese mismo día a destino. Así garantizamos un producto fresco, por lo que el reto estaría en cosechar la fruta en el punto óptimo de maduración y tener especial cuidado en la postcosecha, ya que eso sí, la chirimoya es una fruta débil que no resiste muchos golpes, por lo que todo ese proceso (desde la cosecha hasta el transporte de la carga al aeropuesto) debe hacerse con mucho cuidado para no dañar la fruta y que ésta llegue en perfectas condiciones a los mercados de destino. 
Por suerte, me he contactado con gente del Mincetur que está apoyando a una Asociación de Productores de Chirimoya, por lo que espero que con su ayuda y la de los mismos agricultores, podamos hacer una campaña interesante de exportación de chirimoya, tanto fresca como en pulpa congelada. 
Espero tus comentarios, porque es bueno tomar todas las precauciones del caso para no cometer errores al inicio de este interesante proyecto. Y Pronto voy a publicar fotos e información, luego de la reunión con agricultores y autoridades. 
Saludos

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

Bruno: 
Mi nombre es Marlon entiendo un mejor tu proyecto es buena idea enviarlo via aerea si bien es mas costoso pero garantiza la calidad de la fruta, mi opinion sigue siendo la misma mirar el mercado latinoamericano, has pensado en exportar en contenedores refrigerados a Chile, seria una buena alternativa mirandolo desde el punto de vista que enviarias un mayor volumen a un menor costo y tendrias una mejor idea de como se comporta la fruta en estos tipos de contenedores, claro que tendria que hacer unos pequeños ensaños y coordinar con SENASA ellos manejan bien el tema de frio.
por otro lado Bruno yo radico en Piura y estoy creando mi empresa de agronegocios si todo sale bien la otra semana ya podria facturar, me interesaria comercializar este producto a nivel nacional; podrias darme alguna referencia sobre productores y mercados nacionales. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Este proyecto tiene un gran enemigo llamado "Mosca de la Fruta", que impide que enviemos nuestras chirimoyas a mercados como el de EE.UU y Chile, donde podrían tener muy buena demanda nuestras chirimoyas frescas. Pero lo bueno es que como pulpa congelada sí ingresa, así que esa es otra buena alternativa que también estoy manejando, ya que estoy en capacidad de ofrecer pulpa de chirimoya gongelada en trozos. 
Con respecto a las posibilidades de mercado interno, están principalmente los supermercados y las plantas procesadoras de pulpa, donde también tengo algunos contactos, pero el problema aquí suele ser la logística que implica abastacer a cualquiera de estas empresas, porque materia prima hay, pero la cosa es llevarla hasta los clientes sin que se te dañe la fruta. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes un trabajo de exportación de chirimoya al mercado alemán que me parece está muy completo y detallado, para los que estén interesados en exportar este producto. Felicitaciones al autor y espere les sirva de referencia.  http://cinternacional.pbworks.com/w/.../chirimoya.pdf 
Saludos

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

Bruno: 
Podrias por favor contactarme con alguna asociacion de productores de chirimoya quisiera concretar futuras compras para mercado nacional. te dejo mi correo: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.com. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno: 
> Podrias por favor contactarme con alguna asociacion de productores de chirimoya quisiera concretar futuras compras para mercado nacional. te dejo mi correo: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.com. 
> Saludos.

 Hola Marlon: 
Te paso los datos de la Municipalidad de Callahuanca, para que te pongan en contacto con la Asociación de Productores de Chirimoya de allí, que está siendo apoyada por el Mincetur, y cuyos datos encontré en la Expoalimentaria del año pasado: 
Telf: 876-0155 / 426-1818
Cel: 971-417-197 
Lamentablemente, yo ya conversé con la gente del Mincetur que trabaja con ellos, y hasta el día de hoy no he podido conseguir una cita para ver si podíamos contar la asociación para nuestro proyecto de exportación. Ya insistí un par de veces para ver si lográbamos avanzar las conversaciones, pero al parecer, los productores tienen un forma de trabajo con los mayoristas que no pretenden cambiar, porque no he recibido ninguna comunicación por parte de la asociación para ver las posibilidades de negocio que tengo en mente, aún cuando los del Mincetur han insistido para que me den una respuesta. 
Pensé que estando el Mincetur de por medio, iba a ser todo más sencillo; pero la verdad es que nada hasta el día de hoy y como que ya tiré la toalla con ellos, porque si no me trabo. Lamentablemente muchos productores no saben la importancia de responder para crecer en los negocios, así que te deseo suerte en tu intento de hacer negocios con ellos. 
Por mi parte, estoy muy próximo a terminar mi propuesta con otros proveedores que ya manejaba, y mañana tengo un par de reuniones muy importantes para terminar de aclarar los puntos que faltan para empezar a ofrecer chirimoya fresca de exportación y pulpa congelada de chirimoya. 
Te aviso si te puedo proveer de chirimoya yo mismo. 
Saludos

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

Bruno: 
Gracias por el dato ojala pueda llegar a un buen acuerdo aunque tambien seria mas factible trabajar contigo me ahorrarias costos y tiempo, entonces estoy a la espera de tus reuniones.
Por otro lado Bruno esta pendiente el proyecto del diseño mis envaces para exportacion organica e estado con mucho trabajo y no le e dedicado suficiente tiempo a mi empresa, si dios quiere en esta semana estaria terminando el logo y me estaria comunicando contigo para cerrar el tema. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno: 
> Gracias por el dato ojala pueda llegar a un buen acuerdo aunque tambien seria mas factible trabajar contigo me ahorrarias costos y tiempo, entonces estoy a la espera de tus reuniones.
> Por otro lado Bruno esta pendiente el proyecto del diseño mis envaces para exportacion organica e estado con mucho trabajo y no le e dedicado suficiente tiempo a mi empresa, si dios quiere en esta semana estaria terminando el logo y me estaria comunicando contigo para cerrar el tema. 
> Saludos.

 Ok Marlon, yo te aviso la semana que viene con qué precios arrancaría mi oferta de chirimoya, y si podría abastecerte con el mismo producto. ¿Quieres chirimoya seleccionada para exportación no? Lo que buscamos nosotros es fruta de 350g a 650g. 
Con respecto al diseño de tu empaque, avísame porque estamos trabajando con mi empresa de publicidad. Si gustas publica tu logo para que te de mis opiniones, y para ver qué dice el resto. Una encuesta te puede dar una idea de qué tan aceptado sería tu logotipo, aunque siempre tendrán una carga subjetiva las respuestas. 
De todos modos, me gustaría darte mi opinión a través del foro, así que si gustas sube tu logotipo para hacerte algunos comentarios. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Chirimoya “Rayan” podría convertirse en la mejor opción exportadora de Perú*  La nueva variedad destaca por su resistencia a la Botrytis y no se oxida fácilmente.      
Un nuevo actor se suma a la industria de la chirimoya en Perú y promete convertirse en el favorito de los consumidores, tanto del país andino como del resto del mundo. Y es que “Rayan”, una selección de la variedad Cumbe que fue descubierta no hace mucho tiempo, destaca por sus diversas propiedades, entre ellas su resistencia a la Botrytis y a las bajas temperaturas. Esta chirimoya además es más fácil de cosecha y su fruto posee un aspecto más liso y es de un menor tamaño en comparación a otras variedades. 
En el año 2006 el investigador y actual socio de Agroindustrias Cumbe, William Daga, descubrió esta variedad en el pueblo de Tapicara en la provincia de Huarochirí. Luego de años de experimentación y la búsqueda de una homogeneidad en los parentales, el 2012 Agroindustrias Cumbe comenzó con algunas pruebas comerciales a Canadá y Holanda, clientes que quedaron tan contentos con el producto final que este año decidieron hacer pedidos formales. 
“La fruta pesa entre 300 a 700 gr., lo que es ideal para la exportación, ya que generalmente la chirimoya peruana sobrepasa ese rango y es muy grande para ser exportada”, comentó Daga a www.portalfruticola.com. 
Además, el investigador aclaró que a pesar que los científicos creen que el patrón ideal es la chirimoya criolla, él se ha dado cuenta que no es así. 
“Hemos encontrado una variedad que se llama León del Instituto La Mayora de España que es originaria de Perú y yo descubrí donde está esta variedad. León nos ha servido como patrón porque es una variedad criolla pero lisa que injertada en Rayan da como resultado esta chirimoya perfecta”, dijo. 
Respecto a la superficie plantada con esta variedad, Daga indicó que actualmente hay 48 hectáreas en producción en el país y más de 20 mil plantas en viveros. Para 2013 se están pensando agregar entre 40 a 50 hectáreas más. 
“El año pasado hicimos un embarque de prueba hacia Canadá y Holanda, pero este año pretendemos enviar entre 35 a 40 toneladas. Cada día nos están pidiendo más y por eso estamos en proceso de certificación con varios fundos en Global GAP, para poder exportar con más facilidad hacia la Unión Europea”. 
Respecto a la rentabilidad, el investigador dijo que actualmente la chirimoya Rayan tiene retornos de US$25.000 por hectárea, incluyendo los costos de producción que bordean los US$5.500. 
“Las plantas son más pequeñas y eso nos permite tener un ahorro de un 20% en la post-cosecha. Además, el calibre de la fruta y la característica de la piel la hacen mucho más accesible a los mercados, lo que podría posicionar a la chirimoya Rayan como la más promisoria de todas las variedades en Perú”. 
“Las proyecciones para los próximos 3 a 4 años es expandir la superficie a 500 – 800 hectáreas. La industria de la chirimoya en Perú está creciendo cada día más fuerte, sobre todo en el tema industrial, sin embargo los precios en fresco son muy buenos también, tanto en Perú como en el mercado internacional”. 
William también comentó la intención de masificar el cultivo en otras áreas del país andino. “Hemos hecho algunos experimentos en las regiones de Áncash e Ica, estamos avanzando muy bien la verdad”.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2013/...eru/?pais=peru*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muestra de pulpa de chirimoya congelada... 
Otra opción de comercialización de nuestra deliciosa chirimoya, especialmente para ingresar a mercados con restricciones a la chirimoya fresca proveniente del Perú, como por ejemplo EE.UU, Chile y Japón. Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo para cotizarles este excelente producto gourmet oriundo del Perú. Podemos ofrecer tanto localmente como para exportación. 
Saludos  DSC04517.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación, les dejo un enlace con estadísticas recientes de exportación de chirimoya y guanábana del Perú, que puede ser útil para los que tienen pensado ofrecer estos productos como nosotros. Espero les sirva...  http://www.agrodataperu.com/2013/04/...ion-peru-marzo 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  *¡Damos inicio a la temporada de chirimoya 2013!* 
Ya tenemos todo listo para poder ofrecer *chirimoya fresca de exportación y pulpa de chirimoya congelada* esta campaña 2013, que como sabrán no es muy extensa. Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo para pasarles la información que requieran, así que espero pronto estar publicando imágenes sobre exportaciones que cerremos con nuestra gran red de amigos y clientes en el extranjero, así como fotos de ventas locales a las plantas de proceso con las que tenemos muy buenas relaciones también.  
Saludos y ayúdenme a promover la chirimoya peruana a nivel internacional de la manera que puedan, porque este producto necesita mucha promoción todavía y no basta con los que nosotros podamos hacer desde AgroFórum... ¡Gracias!  :Wave:   CIMG0541.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Chirimoya Cumbe: "A la conquista del mundo" *

----------


## agroproyectos

Estimado Bruno, en efecto, la exportación está sujeta a la capacidad de contar con una oferta exportable, uso de tecnología y aplicación de las buenas prácticas agrarias.
Eventos como las ferias agricolas hacen conocer los sembríos y fomentará el apoyo de las empresas pribadas y entidades del gobierno. 
Les copio la invitación para la IV Feria de la Chirimoya el 25 de Mayo en Huayopampa-Huaral, se podrá conversar directamente con los productores: Vamos a la IV feria de la chirimoya y melocotón en Huayopampa - Huaral.pe | Huaral.pe 
Marco Celedonio

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, en efecto, la exportación está sujeta a la capacidad de contar con una oferta exportable, uso de tecnología y aplicación de las buenas prácticas agrarias.
> Eventos como las ferias agricolas hacen conocer los sembríos y fomentará el apoyo de las empresas pribadas y entidades del gobierno. 
> Les copio la invitación para la IV Feria de la Chirimoya el 25 de Mayo en Huayopampa-Huaral, se podrá conversar directamente con los productores: Vamos a la IV feria de la chirimoya y melocotón en Huayopampa - Huaral.pe | Huaral.pe 
> Marco Celedonio

 Estimado Marco: 
Disculpa la demora en mi respuesta, pero he estado y sigo ocupado haciendo unos trabajos de publicidad. He recibido tu correo con la carta de invitación a la Feria de Chirimoya y melocotón de este sábado, pero lamento responderte que no voy a poder asistir, ya que estoy yendo al matrimonio de primo en Chincha ese mismo día... :Sorry:   
Aprovecho la oportunidad para invitar a todas las personas interesadas en el negocio de la chirimoya o el durazno, para que asistan a la feria y vean con los productores las distintas posibilidades de negocio.  
En todo caso, por favor toma algunas fotos y espero puedas hacernos una pequeña crónica aquí en AgroFórum para los que no pudimos asistir. 
¡Espero que todo salga excelente!  :Wink:  
Saludos y estamos en contacto de todos modos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, comparto con ustedes una resolución de la autoridad sanitaria de Uruguay que autoriza el ingreso de chirimoya peruana a ese destino, porque me gustaría debatir con ustedes lo que me ha sucedido al intentar exportar chirimoya a Montivideo. 
Lamentablemente no pudo salir el primer pallet de chirimoya peruana al país hermano, dado que SENASA Perú me exigió certificaciones de campo e inspección de planta para emitir el certificado fitosanitario, cuando no exigen eso para los demás destinos donde va nuestra fruta de bandera, ya no exigen certificaciones de ningún tipo y el fitosanitario se hace en el mismo aeropuerto. 
Lamentablemente, a pesar de toda la investigación que hice para saber cómo exportar chirimoya desde Perú, fracasé en mi primer intento; aún cuando la respuesta de SENASA sobre los campos de donde vino la fruta fue que era una zona de baja incidencia de mosca de la fruta y que era apta para conseguir fruta de exportación. El problema surgió cuando nos respondieron también que procedamos a solicitar nuestra certificación de campo, y luego una del lugar de proceso; cuando ya era demasiado tarde para hacer algo al respecto. 
Por eso, pasen la voz...  *Remato 500 Kg aprox de la chirimoya que ven en las fotos.* Si hay interesados, llámenme al 995-805-066 al toque porque mañana saco las cajas de talma bien temprano. Fruta de 300g a 700g.  FOTO CHIRIMOYA URUGUAY (.jpg Chirimoya muestra.jpg 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Comparto con todos estas fotos de una chirimoya que fue descartada durante el proceso de empacado que iba a Uruguay, y que SENASA impidió que salga, aún cuando había pasado la inspección respectiva en Talma para el certificado fitosanitario, que porsupuesto se encargarán de cobrarme... :Confused:  Una lástima que no hayan podido disfrutar de nuestra preciada chirimoya en Montevideo, porque la verdad ¡está deliciosa!... :Sorry:    1017259_10151482148376811_1586301534_n.jpg 1011758_10151482152351811_1173826192_n.jpg 1003260_10151482153861811_735013492_n.jpg 999335_10151482148611811_1052009176_n.jpg

----------


## gjaram

Que lamentable!. Se ven preciosas!. A la segunda es la vencida, paciencia y buena suerte.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Que lamentable!. Se ven preciosas!. A la segunda es la vencida, paciencia y buena suerte.

 Hola Gloria: 
Sí, definitivamente es lamentable que las autoridades peruanas sean las que trabaron la primera exportación de chirimoya peruana al hermano país de Uruguay, y no las mismas autoridades uruguayas; y bueno fuera que el siguiente sea el segundo intento, porque en el primero que quise hacer la semana antepasada, el productor me dejó plantado de manera olímpica. Imagínate que las "ladies" sólo cosechan lunes, miércoles y viernes; y aún asegurándome 8 pallets a la semana, no me pudieron proveer ni siquiera de uno; ni lunes, ni miércoles, ni viernes. Definitivamente es todo un tema trabajar con algunos productores acá en Perú, y ni qué decir de trabajar de la mano de nuestras autoridades, que brillan por su ausencia o su ineficiencia. 
Paciencia y buena suerte es lo que definitivamente voy a necesitar en este tercer y último intento, así que espero poder saltar todas las trabas que se presenten en esta última oportunidad de enviar nuestra deliciosa chirimoya a Montevideo.  
Sobre la chirimoya de las fotos, no te podría explicar qué tan sabrosa estaba. Dulce y jugosa como las mejores...  :Clap2:  
Lamentablemente no quedó otra salida, que darle la fruta a una planta de pulpa, para que me pague lo que quiera según la calidad y el rendimiento, ya que hay confianza para hacerlo; aunque definitivamente voy a perder con este negocio, gracias a los señores de SENASA, que no saben a estas alturas que Perú exporta chirimoya fresca a España, ya que al igual que a mí, le están pidiendo antecedentes de exportación a otra empresa que va a exportar a la madre patria. 
Lo único positivo de todo esto, es que pude verificar personalmente que la fruta estaba en perfectas condiciones después 5 días de cosechada, lo cual me da la seguridad de que la carga hubiera llegado en óptimas condiciones a su destino. 
Mañana publico algunas fotos de la chirimoya que hubiera recibido Montevideo después del viaje. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Así hubiera recibido el cliente en Uruguay, la chirimoya que cosechamos el jueves y que ingresamos el viernes en la mañana a Talma. Ayer lunes que tuve que rematar la fruta a una planta de pulpa, pude constatar que la fruta estaba en perfecto estado, tanto en color, maduración y sabor. Fácilmente puede aguantar 4 ó 5 días más, refrigerada a 9 ó 10 ºC, así que al menos pude hacer mi propia investigación al respecto, pero a un costo muy alto.    Chirimoya 1.jpg Chirimoya 2.jpg Chirimoya 3.jpg Chirimoya 4.jpg 
Ya estoy coordinando con SENASA una entrevista filmada para compartirla con todos ustedes, porque no quisiera que pasen por lo mismo, y menos si es que se están basando de la información que aquí publico sobre el tema. 
Saludos y los mantendré informados sobre el tercer y último intento de exportar chirimoya por mi cuenta.

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno; me da rabia que entre peruanos nos jalemos las patitas como los ranitas que contaba Miguel Angel Cornejo en sus conferencias. Espero que alguna autoridad de SENASA tome cartas en el asunto y fáciliten la exportación para que nuestro país tenga más oportunidades de crecimiento en este sentido; espero que logres tu meta de exportar la Chirimoya que tu logró será el nuestro y por lo cual nos sentiremos muy felices. 
Cordial saludo y adelante.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos; 
Hoy me reuní con la Sra. Vilma Gutarra y el Sr. Gustavo Mostajo del SENASA, y creo que se merecen unas disculpas públicas de mi parte, por un correo que les envié ayer temprano, luego de toda la frustración acumulada de dos semanas complicadas para mí, precisamente por este tema de la chirimoya. 
Estoy seguro que me excedí con mis críticas al SENASA, y debo reconocer que ellos también están haciendo su labor. Al mal tiempo buena cara dice el dicho, y si lo que quiere SENASA es revisar toda la trazabilidad de mi producto (desde la elección de los campos hasta la planta de proceso), pues así lo haremos para que no quede ningún cabo suelto que pueda impedir la salida de este producto al mercado uruguayo, que acaba de abrir sus fronteras a nuestra chirimoya. 
Para mala suerte mía, Uruguay es el único destino que te solicita fruta certificada para exportación, libre de mosca de la fruta; y ello implica realizar varios trámites y procesos supervisados para garantizar la trazabilidad e inocuidad del producto que llegue a Uruguay, pues se trataría de la primera exportación a ese destino.  
Nosotros enviamos los códigos y la ubicación de los campos de donde proviene la chirimoya, y ésta proviene de campos aptos para la exportación, pero aún así voy a tener que tramitar una certificación de campo el día de la cosecha, voy a tener que trasladar la fruta con mallas antiinsecto y con precinto de SENASA, y voy a tener que solicitar una inspección de planta para que vean el lugar de proceso y para que estén presentes al momento de abrir el precinto de seguridad con la fruta certificada. Luego de todo ello, finalmente podré obtener ese preciado certificado fitosanitario del SENASA, ya sea en la misma planta de empaque o en el mismo aeropuerto (si la carga va con precinto de seguridad de SENASA). 
En resumen, voy a tener que hacer soplarme todo un rollazo que no tenía previsto, pero si eso me va a asegurar que el producto salga en el próximo intento, no tengo ningún problema en hacerlo. Ya tengo todo listo para iniciar los trámites pendientes, así que estoy seguro me van a apoyar en este tema en SENASA para que salga lo más rápido posible -o así lo espero-, aunque lamentablemente este jueves y viernes es feriado público, por lo que el envío se tendrá que posponer por una semana más. 
He pedido también a los de SENASA que me pasen todos los destinos a los que ingresa la chirimoya peruana, para compartir la información con todos los que siguen este tema. En ese sentido, la exportación a los países europeos no exige nada por el estilo, y SENASA tampoco está muy pendiente de lo que hacen los exportadores con la fruta o el packing, por lo que el tema es bastante más sencillo cuando se exporta a esos países. 
Como argumenté en la reunión de hoy, la resolución no especifica ninguna inspección en planta, y solo menciona el tema del certificado fitosanitario; pero si SENASA quiere efectivamente proteger las exportaciones de chirimoya peruana al Uruguay, pues entonces estoy dispuesto a demostrarle a la autoridad sanitaria del país, que puedo cumplir con cada una de sus exigencias. Al menos estoy seguro que si puedo demostrar que puedo exportar chirimoya con SENASA inspeccionándome bajo una lupa, entonces supongo que podré generar más confianza en aquellos clientes a los que les preocupa el tema de la mosca de la fruta en la chirimoya. Más bien ojalá podamos liberar a Lima de esta plaga pronto, porque soy el primer interesado en que ello suceda, para ver si así podemos ingresar el mercado norteamericano y chileno, que serían grandes consumidores de nuestra chirimoya. 
En fin, pronto sabrán si pude saltar todas las barreras fitosanitarias que me exige SENASA para poder enviar mi carga de chirimoya a Uruguay, y sobre todo, si el cliente en Uruguay quedó contento con el producto que le enviemos... así que espero que esta vez por fin salga todo bien. 
Saludos 
PD: Conversamos sobre lo que tenemos pendiente cuando haya terminado esto que no me deja descansar.

----------


## kscastaneda

Esperemos que las cosas vayan con la celeridad que amérita; creo que nuestro País esta en un ritmo de crecimiento muy bueno y que de tu experiencia muchos más se van a animar a exportar. Cuando nuestros productores y todos entendamos que somos uno y que debemos de apoyarnos por un bien común que se llama PERU vamos a crecer mucho más. SENASA hace una buena labor en el control de la mosca de la fruta por todo sitio que voy me los encuentro. 
Me gustaría que detalles todo el proceso para exportar paso a paso para que los usuarios del foro sepan que no es tan díficil; los amigos de la China por ejemplo tienen una politica muy buena de facilidades para la exportación. 
Sobre el tema pendiente, la 1ra semana de Julio te podría enviar los productos; quedo al pendiente. 
Cordial saludo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Así es Carlos, la verdad es que estoy en constante comunicación con ellos, y siento que me están brindando toda la información que les solicito para no cometer más errores en esta oportunidad que la estamos reprogramando para el siguiente viernes, pues lamentablemente es feriado hoy y mañana para el sector público, por lo que no podré avanzar con lo necesitaba. 
De todas formas me siguen respondiendo y aclarando mis dudas, y estamos programando una primera inspección de planta, para que no me vayan a frenar el envío el día de la inspección de la carga en planta, que es requisito para poder exportar a Uruguay. 
Definitivamente me están exigiendo más que a nadie para poder exportar chirimoya, pero viéndolo por el lado positivo, tal vez hubiera perdido más si le impedían el ingreso a mi carga en el mismo Montivideo. Si debo hacer todo mi proceso bajo la lupa de SENASA, así lo haremos esperando ser lo suficientemente inocuos y seguros como para poder llegar a destino sin problemas fitosanitarios. 
Los pasos están prácticamente definidos y claros para mí, así que solo me queda cumplir con todas las exigencias que me están solicitando para poder exportar mi producto a Uruguay. 
Estamos en contacto después de la semana de chamba que se viene para ver los temas pendientes que tenemos que conversar. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Kyori

Hola! Estoy haciendo un trabajo para la universidad y me gustaría saber más sobre la pulpa de chirimoya congelada. ¿A q precio la estás vendiendo? ¿Cuál es su proceso?
Gracias!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Kyori: 
Te cuento rápidamente lo más importante acerca de la pulpa de chirimoya. Primero que nada debes saber que la mayoría de empresas hacen pulpa con la variedad criolla (que es más barata), aunque algunas pocas lo hacen con la chirimoya cumbe (que es más cara). Otro detalle importante es que se puede hacer pulpa en trozos o pulpa refinada (tipo pasta o puré), pero en ambos casos debe llevar ácido ascórbico para evitar la oxidación del producto. El proceso en sí puede ser manual o puede hacerse con una máquina pulpeadora, y por lo general, se envía en bolsas plásticas de 4 ó 5 Kg, pero eso puede variar dependiendo de las especificaciones del cliente. El precio FOB puede oscilar entre US$3.30 x Kg hasta más de US$4 x Kg, dependiendo de la empresa. 
Suerte con el trabajo y cualquier cosa me avisas para ver si te puedo ayudar. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos: 
No saben lo doloroso que es para mí contarles que mi proyecto de exportación de chirimoya ha fracasado definitivamente en esta primera etapa, luego que el productor vendiera toda su fruta al barrer, justo cuando nos entregaron la certificación de lugar de producción, para poder ser los primeros en exportar chirimoya certificada en campo y en planta de proceso. 
Luego de más de un año de investigación, convocatorias, viajes y reuniones, les puedo prácticamente afirmar que la exportación de chirimoya peruana es un negocio inviable por muchísimos factores, entre los cuales el tema productivo es determinante. 
La producción está a cargo de pequeños productores informales, a los cuales es prácticamente imposible organizar, lo que hace muy difícil conseguir volúmenes importantes de exportación, que es lo que se requiere para poder consolidar este proyecto. Por otro lado, la poca tecnificación del cultivo y de los procesos, hace que sea muy difícil conseguir los calibres que los mercados internacionales desean; y como si fuera poco, la poca educación de los productores y su grado de pobreza, hacen que éstos te dejen plantado cuando se les antoja y sin el menor remordimiento, seguramente por S/.50 ó S/.100 más. 
Así definitivamente no dan ganas de promover la chirimoya peruana a nivel internacional y jugársela por este producto. Si los productores de chirimoya en Cumbe y otras zonas están contentos con lo que tienen, felicitaciones y quédense donde están, que yo tengo una empresa de publicidad y proveedores de este sector que no me hacen pasar las mismas penas, y que incluso me permite ganar la plata que finalmente boto al tacho de la basura por tratar de promover el cultivo del que viven estas personas. 
Creo que había hecho un muy buen trabajo posicionándome como proveedor de chirimoya peruana, ya que los mismos exportadores con los que he intercambiado información sobre el tema, me estaban y están solicitando chirimoya para poder hacer volúmenes decentes, pero cuando se enteran de mi situación, se dan cuenta que todos estamos igual de fregados para conseguir la materia prima que se necesita para poder abastecer a los mercados internacionales. 
En fin, aún me queda una última opción de trabajar con los productores de chirimoya que conoce la planta donde iba a empacar, pues me cuentan que dicha asociación de productores sí viene haciendo las cosas bien en cuanto al manejo técnico del cultivo; así que espero poder realizar algunos envíos con ellos para ver si finalmente podemos armar una cadena de negocio seria, eficiente y que nos beneficie a todos. 
Uno de estos días publicaré todos los gastos o costos que tuve que asumir para realizar el envío de chirimoya, así que estoy seguro que le servirá a cualquiera que desee aventurarse como yo a exportar este producto. Espero que la información que comparta los ayude a no tener que pasar por lo mismo que he pasado yo en estas últimas 5 semanas de verdadero infierno. 
Saludos

----------


## MVALDIVIEZO

Doctor: 
El que la sigue la consigue la mejor forma de obtener una buena oferta exportable es trabajando con asociaciones de productores formales, serias y sobre todo que cuenten con el apoyo del estado sea gobierno regional, estado o municipio. si la asociación con la que vas a comenzar a trabajar cuanta con esos requisitos tu proyecto va por buen camino. 
Suerte.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Yala Marlon! El año pasado fui a la Expoalimentaria y lo primero que hice al ingresa fue conversar con un pequeño productor de chirimoya que estaba en el stand del MINCETUR, y que estaba allí porque en teoría, era uno de los productos del programa "De mi tierra un producto". 
Ese día se acercó un señorita del MINCETUR y buenamente me entregó su tarjeta para apoyarme en este tema. Resulta que me puse en contacto con ella para que me ponga en contacto con la Asociación de Productores de Callahuanca, lo cual logró en un principio. Fui hasta la zona con mis cajas de chirimoya para explicarles el proyecto, pero cuando quise volver a comunicarme con los productores para que me coticen la fruta de exportación, nunca más recibí respuesta de ellos, lo cual me demostró que no estaban interesados o que simplemente se olvidaron lo que les expliqué. Volví a llamar a la señorita del MINCETUR para ver si me podía apoyar a contactarme con ellos, pero esta vez ni siquiera ella pudo conseguir que me respondieran, por lo que decidí apuntar para otro lado porque tenía y sabía de otras opciones. 
Luego fui donde el experto en frutales del INIA, experto en chirimoya y productor de la zona de Cumbe, y le ofrecí ser parte del negocio para que se comprometa más con el tema, pero luego de ofrecerme 8 pallets a la semana sin problemas, me dejó plantado un miércoles y un viernes sin una sola chirimoya para enviar, cuando yo, el agente de carga y el cliente veníamos trabajando para que la fruta llegue a destino en óptimas condiciones. ¡Ese día empezó mi calvario! 
Con respecto a tu sugerencia de buscar asociaciones apoyadas por el gobierno, quiero comentarte que no sé que hizo el MINCETUR con los productores de Callahuanca, porque se suponía que los estaban apoyando para hacerles un centro de acopio y una planta para procesar derivados de chirimoya, como por ejemplo, pulpa. 
El asunto es que nunca vi ni volví a escuchar más sobre este supuesto apoyo del gobierno a los productores de Callahuanca, y porsupuesto, jamás vi tampoco el centro de acopio o el lugar de proceso que supuestamente iban a implementar en dicha zona para promover la chririmoya de Callahuanca. 
Finalmente, decir que quienes sí me apoyaron en esta recta final sueron los señores de SENASA, que viendo mi urgencia, me dieron todo su apoyo para poder realizar mis trámites a la brevedad, y así convertirme en la primera empresa en exportar chirimoya certificada como libre de mosca de la fruta. 
Lamentablemente ahora tengo la certificación, pero ya no tengo chirimoya. Y lo que verdaderamente me jode, no es que el productor haya vendido su fruta a otro postor, sino que le haya importado tan poco dejarme plantado, sabiendo que estábamos certificando el campo para poder exportar la fruta que en teoría estaría reservada para nosotros. 
Por eso, y como no soy masoquista, le digo chau a este proyecto personal y le digo chau a todos esos productores informales; y si algún día publico imágenes de una exportación de chirimoya, serán de las chirimoyas que la planta de pulpa con la que trabajo haya conseguido, porque para mí está totalmente comprobado que yo no sé manejar la ideosincracia de nuestros productores o proveedores. 
En ese sentido... *¡SE ACABARON LAS CONVOCATORIAS DE PRODUCTORES!*, y si vuelvo a ofrecer algún producto en particular, serán los productos que me pueda ofrecer la empresa de mi hermano, o la empresa de pulpa con la que tengo buenas relaciones, por tratarse de gente y empresas serias; porque ya me cansé que desconocidos -tanto chicos como grandes- me dejen como un idiota frente a mis clientes. 
Imagínate qué tan interesado está el cliente en Uruguay, que me pagó el 100% de la factura hace semanas, y que no me está pidiendo de vuelta su dinero, sino que está dispuesto a esperar para ver si puedo conseguir fruta de otro proveedor. 
En fin, está comprobado que los peruanos somos unos incapaces para sacarle provecho a nuestros productos oriundos, porque hoy día acabo de ver que Chile ya empezó a atrasarnos con el negocio de la exportación de paiche...jajaja...Nuevemente,¡felicitaciones compatriotas! 
Si me preguntan mi opinión, la única manera de hacer negocios serios es teniendo tu propio campo, tu propia planta y tus propios clientes, porque depender de terceros en este rubro y en este país, es lo mismo que jugar a la "ruleta rusa". 
Qué le vaya bien al negocio y a los productores, que yo hasta aquí no más llegue; y como le digo, me duele de verdad pensar que mi proyecto terminó en un rotundo fracaso. 
Mi papá pronosticó que iba a exportar un pallet en toda la campaña, y le aposté lo contrario. Ahora solo me queda reconocerle que tenía toda la razón, pues no llegué a enviar ni siquiera ese único pallet de chirimoya. 
Lo bueno es que yo aprendo de mis errores, y no voy a volver a tropezarme con la misma piedra otra vez. 
Saludos y gracias por intentar reanimarme Marlon.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes el documento del primer y único campo certificado para exportación de chirimoya. Lamentablemente, al productor le interesó un pepino ser el primero y/o el único, y terminó vendiendo toda su cosecha a otra persona. Lo más lamentable es que ni siquiera se les pase por la cabeza llamarte o avisarte para que dejes de hacer los engorrosos trámites y pagos para la certificación. 
Quise hacer todo a la perfección para poder compartir mi experiencia en este tema con fotos y videos, pero finalmente solo puedo mostrarles un documento que al día hoy no vale ni S/.0.10, porque ya no hay fruta en dicho campo. 
Y si bien éste es el fin de mi trabajo con pequeños productores de chirimoya, aún me queda una oportunidad más con los proveedores de la planta de pulpa donde iba a empacar las chirimoyas. Me indican que en Setiembre van a realizar una cosecha, así que probablemente hagamos el proceso de certificación si dejamos todo bien claro con sus productores antes; porque si me hacen una más, me convierto en Terminator... :Cool:  
También les cuento que el viernes me llamaron para hacerme algunas consultas, porque iban a exportar 5 TM de chirimoya a Canadá, así que espero recibir información sobre ese envío, porque le dije que si llegaba a enviar las 5 TM, sería un verdadero milagro. Ellos habían cerrado con los productores de Callahuanca, así que espero no se hayan llevado las sorpresas que suelen traer estas asociaciones de pequeños productores, dizque apoyadas por el gobierno. 
Ya les informaré en un par de meses si logro resucitar este asunto, y con el tiempo, voy a ir publicando todos mis costos (con facturas y documentos) para que ya no queden dudas sobre este tema.  
Saludos  CERTIFICACIÓN SENASA.jpg

----------


## Luis Garcia P.

Hola estimado Bruno,  
Esa caja ¿te hicieron la venta por menor? o Hiciste un pedido y diseño por cantidad grande

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Luis: 
Hice un pedido mínimo de 500 cajas, pero aún me quedan algnas si es que necesitas, porque no las voy a utilizar por el momento hasta que consiga proveedores serios. 
Le acabo de vender unas cuantas cajas a otra persona que me contactó, que necesitaba enviar un pallet de muestra a Francia. Me avisas si es que necesitas pocas cajas, para vendértelas yo, al mismo precio que pagué. 
Saludos

----------


## Luis Garcia P.

Estimado Bruno, 
Con cuantas cajas cuentas y de que capacidad son, Apilamiento de cuantos pisos es y el precio ya que tambien estoy interesado en enviar muestras hacia españa y canada. Gracias y exitos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me quedan cajas para armar 2 pallets de 96 cajas cada uno, y las cajas son de 5 Kg, blancas y autoarmables. No recuerdo cuántos pisos tiene de altura tiene el pallet, pero en este tema tengo publicado el esquema de la paletizado como archivo adjunto en alguna respuesta anterior. En todo caso, te confirmo que el pallet tiene la altura indicada para exportar por avión, y si gustas te paso el dato el lunes. 
El costo de las cajas es de US$0.67 + IGV cada una. 
Me avisas si las necesitas, y aprovecho también para ofrecerte mallas de 14 cm a US$50 el millar, y me queda un pallet certificado para exportación hecho a la medida para las cajas. 
Saludos

----------


## agro alimentos duanjel

Hola Kyori. 
Como bien dice Bruno, la mayoria de empresas no usa la chirimoya Cumbe para hacer pulpa porque es mas cara. Para darte una idea nosotros entregamos chirimoya corriente a una empresa que exporta pulpa de chirimoya, y le estamos dejando a 2.6 o 2.7 soles el kilo puesta en planta. No sabria decirte como es el proceso ni el precio de la pulpa pero preguntare para poder darte una idea.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Kyori. 
> Como bien dice Bruno, la mayoria de empresas no usa la chirimoya Cumbe para hacer pulpa porque es mas cara. Para darte una idea nosotros entregamos chirimoya corriente a una empresa que exporta pulpa de chirimoya, y le estamos dejando a 2.6 o 2.7 soles el kilo puesta en planta. No sabria decirte como es el proceso ni el precio de la pulpa pero preguntare para poder darte una idea.

 Hola agro alimentos duanjel: 
Nuevamente me han dejado plantado con unas muestras que necesitaba una planta de pulpa con la que tengo buenas relaciones, así que aprovecho en pasarte la voz para ver si todavía puedes abastecer chirimoya criolla para proceso. Por el momento sólo necesitan 80 Kg de muestras, pero obviamente pagadas. Por favor, si puedes abastecer, pásame tus datos de contacto para conversar y definir el precio. 
Me interesa mucho poder contar con un proveedor de chirimoya criolla para pulpa que sea "SERIO" y "CUMPLIDO"  :Hail: ,  por lo que dime si crees estar dentro de ese reducido número de personas a las que les da el cerebro para al menos avisarte con tiempo si es que no vas a poder proveer. Y si me puedes conseguir chirimoya cumbe, también tengo mercado acá y en el extranjero.   
Espero te interese esta posibilidad. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en este tema.

----------


## JDulong

Hola Bruno felicitarte x la iniciativa de impulsar la exportacion y de buscar un mercado sostenido de produccion y abastecimiento quien te habla es nuevo en esto pero no ajeno a tus iniciativas me da mucho gusto encontrar a gente apasionada y emprendedora por la agroindustria espero puedas apoyarme con tus conocimientos por tu ya avanzada iniciativa asi como tu creo en muchos productos para exportar de manera propia o asociada entre uno de los productotos esta lo que mencionas la chirimoya quisiera tener mas alcances de comoreunirnos y  participar y los estandares teniendo en cuenta que el producto qe te menciono es la chirimolla criolla espero estar en contacto y asu vez llegar a tener la oportunidad en algun momento reunirnos e intercambiar ideas x la cantidad de hectareaje que se maneja te puedo decir que hay mucha perspectiva de que podamos trabajar ... sin el afan de aburrirte felicitaciones

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo Jherson, 
Encantado de intercambiar información al respecto, porque en este negocio no hay grandes secretos. Aquí lo más complicado es conseguirte proveedores serios, que te puedan abastecer de volúmenes considerables todas las semanas de fruta exportable, porque lo demás se aprende muy rápido. 
Tal vez no lo hayas leído, pero este año tuve la peor experiencia de trabajo de mi vida, con el producto peruano que más me interesa exportar. Trabajé durísimo, y al final perdí porque me dejaron como un idiota con las cajas, certificaciones y la plata en mano, sin poder hacer algo más, porque el bueno del productor vendió su fruta al barrer, cuando sabía que estaba corriendo por todo Lima para certificar su campo para exportación.  
Sin embargo, no me voy a dejar vencer por esta mala experiencia, y el próximo año vuelvo recargado con este producto, pues si algo positivo podemos sacar de todo esto, es que de los errores uno aprende. Creo tener lista la manera de asegurarme la materia prima y a un mejor costo todavía, y también debería tener solucionado el tema de la planta de empaque para no tener problemas de ningún tipo con SENASA.  
Cualquier duda en particular me avisas, porque en los mensajes anteriores tienes bastante información al respecto. 
Gracias por tus palabras y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Waliki

Hola, a veces creo que las interrogantes que se plantean estan mal formuladas, de alli que las soluciones no son creativas ni generan las respuestas necesarias. Por otra parte creo que falta un poco de audacia en el empresariado y en aquellos productores que pretenden comercializar sus productos. Les falta mundo, y lo digo en buena.  
Hace años atras conoci a un chef estadounidense que habia vendido su cadena de restaurantes en distintos estados de EEUU a un precio de varias decenas de US$. Habia sido premiado como el mejor Chef de (creo) todo EEUU. Innovo en la cocina de medio oeste de los EEUU en base a elementos peruanos conocidos durante un viaje turistico a este pais... 
En la comercializacion creo que existen tantas posibilidades como variedades de productos posee el Peru. Si las Piñas, las chirimoyas, las paltas, etc son extraordinarias, siempre encontraran mercados dispuestos a pagar *SU* precio (el de ustedes). El punto es saber como hacerlo, y creo que eso no es tan dificil como se piensa; mas aun ahora que el Estado esta fomentando la marca Peru. Creo que los distintos organismos oficiales estaran muy interesados en apoyar *SUS* iniciativas (las de ustedes). 
Creo que el tema tambien pasa por la union.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Felipe, sería bueno que nos digas exactamente cuáles son las interrogantes mal planteadas y las soluciones poco creativas, para poder debatir sobre ello y ver si sale algo positivo de la discusión. Ahora, si tienes la clave para que los clientes paguen *NUESTRO PRECIO*, por favor compártelo con todos, porque sería muy interesante saberlo. 
Con respecto al tema de la unión, estoy completamente de acuerdo, pero vaya que no es fácil lograrlo cuando lo único que importa es uno mismo; y ese ya es un tema sociológico muy complicado de explicar y solucionar. 
No me he desanimado con este proyecto, y más bien he aprendido de mis errores, así que el año que viene espero que las cosas vayan como espero, porque al menos creo estar mejor preparado en cuanto a materia prima y planta de proceso, aunque eso no lo sabré hasta la próxima campaña. No hay mal que por bien no venga dicen, pero ya aprendí a no decir que tengo todo listo cuando dependo de terceros. 
Esperamos tu respuesta. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## otto salcedo

Hola Bruno, como estás.
En que etapa estas de tu proyecto de Chirimoyas, que  lo empezaste hace algún tiempo,la verdad es que no me había enterado.
Si efectivamente no he exportado chirimoyas,pero si muchas especies distintas de fruta.
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Otto: 
Bueno, de momento sigue en pie el proyecto, pero la experiencia que tuve esta campaña la puedo considerar como "la peor experiencia laboral de mi vida".  
Primero no logré cumplir con el envío en la primera fecha de embarque, porque el experto en chirimoya del INIA no me pudo conseguir 1 pallet de fruta exportable, cuando había calculado que me podía ofrecer 8 a la semana de la zona de Cumbe. Luego compré fruta a S/.4.80 puesta en Lima de la zona de Santa Rosa, y SENASA me frenó la carga porque Uruguay pedía certificación de campo de producción contra mosca de la fruta. Y la cereza del postre me la dio el mismo productor de Santa Rosa -a través del intermediario que me traía la fruta-, que sabiendo que estaba certificando su campo para exportación, decidió vender al barrer su chirimoya sin siquiera informar de la decisión antes de que haga todos los gastos y trámites apurado. 
Fue realmente frustrante darme cuenta de todo lo que había gastado, todo el tiempo y esfuerzo que había invertido, y todo lo que había hecho trabajar a terceros, para que finalmente todo quedara en nada. Un total fracaso y una vergüenza inmensa con todos a los que había hecho trabajar por las puras, porque lo que no entienden estos productores, es que para poder enviar fruta a otro país tienes que coordinar y trabajar con varias personas antes de hacer el envío; por lo que si no envías nada, un montón de gente -y no solo yo- trabaja por la meras puras. 
Casi me convierto en Terminator 5 te lo juro, pero de los errores se aprende definitivamente. Perdí dinero, tiempo y demasiado esfuerzo por tratar de exportar un producto 100% peruano como la chirimoya, por el cual sigo creyendo y apostando. La lección fue que en agronegocios no puedes confiar en absolutamente nadie, llámense pequeños productores, intermediarios, o grandes empresas exportadoras, porque tengo casos en que los 3 me han fallado y dejado pésimo con mis clientes. Estuve a punto de mandar la chirimoya a la misma ya sabes qué, pero algo positivo saqué de todo esto. 
Resulta que cuando me frenaron el primer envío, tuve que moverme para no perder la chirimoya -por lo menos-; y por suerte, me pude contactar con una de las empresas de pulpa con las que trabajo, y me aceptaron comprar la fruta al precio que ellos decidan (porque así se los propuse yo). Resulta que vieron el pallet y las cajas armadas de chirimoya, y les interesó el tema. Luego conversamos sobre precios y se enteraron del precio que pagué por la fruta, así que finalmente hemos conversado para exportar chirimoya juntos el año que viene. 
Eso significa que yo no voy a tener que volver a tratar con productores de chirimoya (que son unos desorganizados en su mayoría), pues la planta de pulpa ya tiene una cadena armada para poder abastecer su industria, y obviamente vamos a sacar la chirimoya de exportación, de los pedidos de chirimoya al barrer que hagan, por lo cual estaremos bajando nuestros costos. Si es necesario certificar los campos para enviar a Uruguay, éstos están inscritos dentro del programa de erradicación de mosca de la fruta del SENASA, así que no habría problema en hacerlo si el cliente de Uruguay decide volver a pedirnos. Aprovecho en contarte que tuve que devolverle el 100% de la factura que me había pagado el cliente por adelantado, así que como verás, perdí hasta en transferencias bancarias solo para quedar bien y no unirme al grupo de "los cagones" -que tanto quiero alejar de mis negocios-. 
Por otro lado, como parte del proceso para poder sacar el segundo envío a Uruguay -que nunca se envió-, SENASA visitó la planta de pulpa y el lugar donde empacaríamos, y ya tenemos también el visto bueno de ellos para poder empacar allí. En realidad todo eso, es solo para poder ingresar al mercado Uruguayo, ya que íbamos a ser la primera exportación de chirimoya a ese país; pero para Europa no te piden nada de eso, así que todo seria incluso más sencillo. 
En fin, me queda este último intento para que todo salgo como pretendo, porque ya tengo clarísimo que en este negocio de la chirimoya de exportación no hay margen de error. O te sale todo como lo planeado durante varios envíos, o no ganarás mucho dinero por tu trabajo. Filialmente decirte que quiero tanto a la chirimoya como fruta, que voy a volver a intentarlo para ver si finalmente me convierto en algo así como "el rey de la chirimoya"; porque tengo la suerte de trabajar en agronegocios como un rubro o profesión extra, ya que la empresa que realmente me da de comer es del rubro de la publicidad, el marketing y las comunicaciones... De allí el origen de AgroFórum.pe  
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Chirimoyas gringas en Lake Tahoe, un pequeño centro turístico de invierno donde encuentras de todo. Precio: US$5.99 la Lb y en oferta.

----------


## dantesco

Estimado Bruno  
Mi pregunta es como vas con el negocio de la agroexportacion de Chirimoyas, quien te habla es un Ing. Comercial que tiene muchos contactos en la zona  de  Bolivia para compra y venta de agronegocios. 
Me gustaria poder saber si te puedo ayudar en algo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno  
> Mi pregunta es como vas con el negocio de la agroexportacion de Chirimoyas, quien te habla es un Ing. Comercial que tiene muchos contactos en la zona  de  Bolivia para compra y venta de agronegocios. 
> Me gustaria poder saber si te puedo ayudar en algo

 Hola dantesco: 
Gracias por preguntar. Te cuento que actualmente tengo muy buenas oportunidades con la chirimoya peruana, tanto para exportarla en fresco o como pulpa congelada, y también para proveer materia a las mismas plantas de pulpa con las que trabajo, ya que la demanda está creciendo y requieren fruta que me solicitan a mí conseguirles. 
En este momento estoy un poco bajo de opciones de productores con los que trabajar, porque no suelo tropezar con la misma piedra dos veces, y quienes consideraba buenas opciones para que me abastezcan, resultaron ser el factor que se tiró a bajo mi primera experiencia de exportarla yo mismo. 
Estoy enviando correos a los contactos que tengo, para ver si puedo solucionar este tema con los productores, porque el tema es poder contar con los volúmenes que se requieren para poder hacer el negocio rentable, pero es complicado hacer que esos mismos productores se adapten a otra forma de trabajo que la que ya conocen y están acostumbrados. 
Sé que se exporta algo de chirimoya peruana a Bolivia, así que si llego a organizar todo de nuevo, te aviso para ver si podemos hacer algún negocio con tus contactos. 
Aprovecho para preguntar a los demás, si por allí hay productores de Cumbe, Callahuanca o alguna otra zona controlada por SENASA contra la mosca de la fruta, que estén interesados en certificar sus campos para exportación, ya que tengo demanda en Uruguay, pero el protocolo indica que los campos tienen que estar certificados por ellos contra mosca de la fruta. 
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Bruno: 
Permiteme felicitarte por el logro que vienes promocionando. El tema de chirimoya, puede ser una iniciativa interesante para ciertas zonas, como Santa Eulalia, Lurín, y tantas zonas donde se produce este frutal. el tema de productores en algunos casos es complicado, por lo que una vez identificado el mercado, por ejemplo con mi equipo de consultores facilitando Escuelas de Campo empresariales, no solo vemos la parte técnica sino la organizativa empresarial. 
Al tener la demanda, precios base, y sobre todo protocolos de producción , es más fácil orientar el trabajo de campo, puesto que rallamos bien la cancha. Por otra parte existen muchas zonas donde se produce la chirimoya corriente o "cachuda" como Cajamarca y Ayacucho.  
Si necesitas algún tipo de información o consulta al respecto, no dudes en escribirme. 
Saludos cordiales 
Angelo Soto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
> Permiteme felicitarte por el logro que vienes promocionando. El tema de chirimoya, puede ser una iniciativa interesante para ciertas zonas, como Santa Eulalia, Lurín, y tantas zonas donde se produce este frutal. el tema de productores en algunos casos es complicado, por lo que una vez identificado el mercado, por ejemplo con mi equipo de consultores facilitando Escuelas de Campo empresariales, no solo vemos la parte técnica sino la organizativa empresarial. 
> Al tener la demanda, precios base, y sobre todo protocolos de producción , es más fácil orientar el trabajo de campo, puesto que rallamos bien la cancha. Por otra parte existen muchas zonas donde se produce la chirimoya corriente o "cachuda" como Cajamarca y Ayacucho.  
> Si necesitas algún tipo de información o consulta al respecto, no dudes en escribirme. 
> Saludos cordiales 
> Angelo Soto

 Estimado Ing. Angelo: 
Es un gusto poder leer un post suyo después de tiempo... Muchas gracias por las palabras, y aprovecho en contarte que justo ayer parece que el tema de la chirimoya fresca de exportación vuelve a darme algunas luces de esperanza. 
Ayer precisamente me vino a visitar una señora y su hijo, que son productores de la zona de Cumbe, y me trajeron una muestra de chirimoya seleccionada que se veía muy bien, y que está madurando para probar la calidad. Conversamos sobre la posibilidad de que me abastezca de chirimoya para exportación, y de paso para que también abastezca a una planta de pulpa que trabaja con chirimoya Cumbe, así que espero que éste sea el inicio de una buena relación comercial con un productor de chirimoya, para ver si finalmente puedo lograr que este proyecto de exportación se convierta en una realidad. Confieso que estuve a punto de tirar todo por la borda, porque no estoy dispuesto a sufrir lo que sufrí el año pasado; pero hay algo que no me deja tirar la toalla con esta fruta que tanto aprecio, así que espero que éste sea el año en que pueda finalmente decir que exporté "X" pallets a "X" destinos, porque si lo logro una vez, sé que no pararé de hacerlo en los siguientes años. 
Por otro lado, también estoy viendo una oportunidad para abastecer de chirimoya criolla a otra planta de pulpa que está requiriendo materia prima puesta en Lima, por lo que ya les dejé unas muestras de 50 Kg de un proveedor que viene trabajando de manera seria conmigo; así que estamos a la espera y confiados de que el cliente final decida poner una orden de compra para empezar a abastecer cuanto antes.  
En ese sentido, te pido por favor que me mantengas informado sobre las posibilidades que tengas en Cajamarca o Ayacucho para proveer con chirimoya criolla a esta planta, porque es muy probable que requiramos volumen de esta variedad. Te cuento que el precio está por los S/.2.80 x Kg puesto en Lima, siendo ideal poder llegar a los S/.2.60 x Kg. Sería muy importante que tú puedas conversar con los productores de la zona para ver la manera de organizarlos y ver si les interesaría participar de esta posibilidad de negocio, porque yo puedo hacer mi parte para tratar de colocar su producción en la mejor opción de mercado que tenga, y así beneficiarnos todos. 
Espero podamos seguir intercambiando información al respecto contigo Angelo, así que por favor no te pierdas y veamos qué otros productos podríamos comercializar de la zona, con tu apoyo en las zonas productivas. Obviamente, tu trabajo también sería reconocido en caso lleguemos a cerrar alguna venta, porque la idea como te repito, es que todos los que aportan, ganen su parte del negocio. 
Ya estaré compartiendo pronto más novedades sobre este tema, porque creo que arranco a ofrecer la semana que viene para programarme bien, y así no tropezarme con las mismas piedras del año pasado; pero como siempre, dependo de la seriedad de la productora con la que estamos viendo este tema; así que espero todo salga bien esta vez.  
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estoy en la búsqueda de productores de Chirimoya Cumbe, con certificación de SENASA para exportación. Para obtener la certificación, deben estar en una zona monitoreada por SENASA, y deben coordinar con ellos los trámites a realizar para certificar las hectáreas que tengan o quieran certificar, en función de la demanda internacional. Actualmente tengo al mismo cliente de Uruguay del año pasado, interesado en nuestra chirimoya; pero para ingresar a dicho mercado, la fruta debe provenir de campos certificados para exportación por el SENASA, y hasta ahora solo tengo interesados, pero nada concreto. 
Sería bueno que los productores de chirimoya que apuntan a exportar o a proveer a las exportadoras, vayan acostumbrándose a contar con certificaciones para aumentar el valor de su fruta, y para acceder a más mercados. La primera opción es obtener una certificación de SENASA, pero también hay clientes Europeos que preguntan por Chirimoya certificada con Global Gap por ejemplo, cosa que no es muy común de encontrar por acá. 
Si hay algún productor de chirimoya certificado, o que esté interesado en certificar, por favor que me contacte para ver si podemos trabajar juntos este proyecto de exportación, que aún está en pleno desarrollo. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, les escribo para informarles que este año tampoco pude exportar chirimoya fresca, y para comentarles que nuevamente la causa fueron los productores con lo que trabajé, ya que en su momento no me pudieron cumplir con traerme los 500 Kg de chirimoya seleccionada que requería para hacer un envío de prueba a Costa Rica. Increíble, pero totalmente cierto. 
Créanme que no es agradable para mí comentarles que mi proyecto de exportación fracasó, porque no me gusta perder o tener que reconocer que no pude concretar lo que parecía ser una buena idea para mí; pero finalmente hay que reconocerlo y de paso decírselos a todos para no dejar este tema en el aire.  
Aprovecho también este mensaje para compartir las razones por las que creo fracasé:  
- Extremadamente difícil poder armar una cadena productiva con productores de chirimoya por su falta de seriedad y compromiso para promover el negocio de exportación.
- Precio de mercado local compite demasiado con el precio de exportación, y los productores prefieren vender localmente a los acopiadores para no complicarse la vida. Son reacios a cualquier cambio que implique modificar su forma de trabajo habitual.
- Es complicado conseguir volúmenes interesantes de fruta seleccionada para poder armar programas de exportación.  
Este año tampoco importó que me reuniera varias veces con el proveedor para explicarle lo que me había pasado el año anterior, ni importó decirle una y mil veces que no me podía pasar lo mismo; y para ello le conté con lujo de detalles cómo me habían dejado plantado el 2013. Este año nuevamente me hicieron correr por aquí y por allá, gastar por aquí y por allá, para que a las 11 p.m del día anterior al día de proceso, reciba la llamada del proveedor para decirme que habían tenido problemas y que no iba a poder entregarme la fruta como habíamos quedado, cuando había llamada a las 6 p.m. y me habían dicho que todo estaba en orden, cuando la planta estaba esperando recibir la fruta temprano al día siguiente, cuando el agente de carga esperaba recibir la carga y cuando el cliente esperaba recibir su producto en destino.  
Como se los comento a los mismos productores -que por supuesto no tienen idea de los que les estoy hablando-, lo peor de todo esto es la imagen de inútil que me generan, cuando soy una persona a la que le gusta hacer las cosas bien para que los clientes sigan confiando en mí. En fin, ni seguir haciendo hígado, pero lo que finalmente gané por intentar exportar chirimoya fue una vergüenza de aquellas; y por otro lado perdí una considerable suma de dinero y muchísimo tiempo y esfuerzo. 
Ahora simplemente me toca dar vuelta a la página y seguir adelante con mi demás proyectos, por lo que quería aprovechar también para agradecer a todas las personas que me ayudaron en su momento con este proyecto de exportación de chirimoya: 
Muchas gracias a: Salvador Iglesias (exportador), Fernando López (proveedor), Rocío Trigoso (exportadora), Marco Gagliardi (planta de empaque), Vanesa Villacorta (cajas), Benjamín Cillóniz (mallas), Fernando Reusche (transporte local), Diego Ramírez (flete aéreo), Madelaine La Jara (agente de carga), Walter Pérez (broker), Mariella Casallino (Mincetur), César Rueda (Municipalidad de Callahuanca), Gonzalo Cillóniz (exportador), Vilma Gutarra (SENASA), Gabriel Noboa (cliente); entre otras personas que seguramente se me están escapando de la mente en este momento.  Y muchas gracias también a todos los que siguieron este tema, porque es uno de los más visitados y comentados aquí en AgroFórum.  
Saludos y espero tener algo de tiempo para subir algunos de los documentos y sus costos para quienes estén interesados en hacer algo parecido.

----------


## Oskar

Hola Bruno, te felicito por  la iniciativa empresarial  que has tenido para exportar chirimoya y por compartir tu experiencia en este emprendimiento. 
Hay informalidad en el campo como bien lo mencionas, pero puedo comentarte estimado Bruno, que felizmente en el Perú tambien existen productores serios de Chirimoya en la Comunidad de Huanangui, distrito de Leoncio Prado, Provincia de Huaura, departamento de Lima, alli hay algunos productores que incluso cuentan con parcelas certificadas con GlobalGAP, la mayoria de ellos  son productores  organicos, manejan un sistema de poda y realizan polinización manual de sus plantas, de hecho estos agricultores aplican Buenas Practicas Agricolas, y estos logros se deben al esfuerzo de ellos mismos.   
En mi  modesta opinion Bruno, un cultivo oriundo del Perú y con gran potencial agroexportador es la LUCUMA, tal vez podria interesarle, Mariposa Andina es una empresa que ha incursionado con este producto gourmet en la agroexportación.   
Saludos
Ing. Oscar Silva B.
Valle Huaura-Sayan

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Óscar, muchas gracias por tu palabras y sí estoy seguro que existen productores de chirimoya serios en el Perú, pero la verdad es que es un "poco bastante" difícil de encontrarlos, y si tengo que recorrer el Perú para hacerlo, entonces el negocio deja de ser rentable. 
Mi idea es que cada uno se ocupe de una parte del proceso de exportación, y la parte del productor o productores era la de conseguir la materia prima seleccionada y enviarla a Lima, para yo encargarme de todo el resto. Lamentablemente, sólo logré que me trajeran chirimoya en el envío que SENASA me frenó con destino a Uruguay, dejando a todo el mundo plantado en las demás oportunidades. El problema es que los productores no tienen idea de todo lo que se tiene que coordinar para hacer un envío de chirimoya, ya que por su corta vida útil, todo debe salir perfecto según lo planeado; y eso quiere decir, que si un eslabón falla, todo se cae. 
Como ya lo he comentado, nunca trabajé tan duro para sacar adelante una idea por la que me puse la camiseta, y nunca he perdido tanto dinero y tiempo en un emprendimiento, por lo que ahora considero que la exportación de chirimoya no es una opción viable para mí, también porque los precios que paga el mercado local hace mucho más difícil que los productores cambien de chip y de forma de trabajar. 
Imagínate que quise ir al Festival de la Chirimoya este año y terminé en La Oroya, porque ni siquiera existe señalización adecuada para llegar a San Mateo de Otao, y ni siquiera habían colocado alguna gigantografía o algo que te invitara al festival para saber por donde ingresar. No le voy a echar la culpa a mi falta de ubicación, pero como verás, hasta eso me salió mal. De todos modos, no me quedé de brazos cruzados y me reuní con Sierra Exportadora, para ver si a través de ellos podía finalmente conseguir la materia prima que necesitaba, pero tampoco; a pesar que tuvieron toda la intención de solucionar mi problema. 
Como peruano que admira nuestros productos del agro, obviamente también promuevo la lúcuma. Claro que conozco a Mariposa Andina y a Graciela Trujillo, así como a varias otras empresas de pulpas que trabajan con chirimoya y lúcuma, entre otros productos. Yo me muevo por todos lados y también tengo la posibilidad de ofrecer harina de lúcuma por ejemplo, así que por ese lado sigo trabajando y promoviendo los excelentes productos oriundos del Perú, porque uno de mis intereses es el de abastecer a nichos de mercado que buscan este tipo de productos exóticos con sabores únicos. 
Sí he escuchado de productores con certificación Global Gap, así que me imagino que esos productores orientan su producción para exportación, por lo que les extiendo mis felicitaciones. Por otro lado, me encantaría poder ofrecer chirimoya orgánica, pero mi desconfianza en los productores ha alcanzado un nivel muy alto, por lo que no sé si me volvería a animar a hacer toda la bulla que hice, para finalmente dejar plantado al cliente, al agente de carga, a la línea aérea, a la planta de empaque, etc. Yo debo cuidar mi imagen para no verme perjudicado en el futuro, así que si aparece alguna oportunidad, la analizaré al milímetro para ver si me atrevo a arriesgar mi reputación nuevamente. 
De todo modos, sigo trabajando con plantas de pulpa y deshidratados que compran chirimoya y lúcuma, así que cualquier cosa podemos conversar para ver si les podemos colocar alguno de estos productos a través de los productores que tú manejas. 
Saludos y a disfrutar de nuestra riquísima chirimoya.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Bruno, excelente tu trabajo y el impulso que le estas dando a la  exportacion de chirimoya...No tengo experiencia en su exportacion, pero si tengo siempre la preocupacion sobre la mosca de la fruta, porque esta fruta es una de las mas apetecidas por esta plaga. La chirimoya es atacada inclusive cuando aun esta pequenita y por esa razon creo que deberia antes de su exportacion ser tratada con los conocidos banos de agua caliente, que es una tecnica que ya se aplica en mangos... Por otra parte, creo que por lo menos aca en USA.. se conoce muy poco a cerca de la chyrimoya, porque lo he visto en muchos mercados, pero en cantidades infimas y lo colocan en lugares no muy visibles, no se si ser por eso que repetidas veces las he visto ya malogradas y pues no  las compran.. por ello tal vez sea necesario una promocion adecuada una vez que vaya creciendo los destinos de la exportacion.
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, retomo este tema después de tiempo para retransmitir el interés del cliente uruguayo por importar nuestra exquisita chirimoya esta campaña 2015. 
Como ya he explicado anteriormente, Uruguay es un destino más complicado para exportar nuestra chirimoya, debido a que los campos deben estar certificados para exportación por SENASA, el transporte debe venir con precinto de seguridad, y la fruta debe ser procesada en una planta previamente inspeccionada y aprobada por SENASA también, para poder obtener el certificado fitosanitario para su exportación. 
Por ello, quería aprovechar este post para ver si habría alguna asociación de productores de chirimoya interesada en certificar algunos de sus campos para exportar a este destino este año, ya que el interés del cliente por esta fruta sigue vigente a pesar de todos los problemas que ya conoce por nuestra anterior experiencia, y gracias al sabor de nuestra fruta de bandera que hace que los clientes persistan en su interés de importarla. 
Quiero aclarar antes que nada, que ni yo ni mi empresa certificará algún campo en esta oportunidad, porque sería la única manera de notar un verdadero compromiso de parte de los productores con esta posibilidad, pues la certificación implica un costo y un proceso que esta vez no estamos dispuestos a asumir, sin ningún tipo de garantía que nos asegure esa fruta. Lamentablemente ya sufrí el malestar ocasionado por certificar un campo, para finalmente enterarme que el productor vendió su fruta al barrer, así que esta vez no tropezaremos con la misma piedra. Esta vez el compromiso debe partir de los productores para que yo haga mi parte del trabajo. 
Cabe recordarle a los productores interesados en esta posibilidad, que yo soy una persona seria que cumple lo que ofrece, así me toque perder a mí -como ya sucedió-. Lo que necesito y busco como si se tratara de un tesoro escondido, son productores  o una asociación de productores de chirimoya serios, profesionales, y con visión a largo plazo, que deseen trabajar de la mano conmigo y con AgroFórum para abrirle mercado a nuestra deliciosa chirimoya en el extranjero, ya sea como producto fresco o como pulpa.  
La demanda por chirimoya peruana en el extranjero existe y podría hacerla crecer aún más a través de AgroFórum, pero no podremos hacer mucho si el negocio sigue tan desorganizado como en la actualidad. Por eso, espero poder encontrar la seriedad y el profesionalismo en alguna asociación de productores, para ver si finalmente logramos el objetivo de exportar todas las semanas nuestra preciada fruta de bandera.   
Cualquier cosa, me pueden escribir a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe o a proveedores@agroforum.pe 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## juan miguel arce llagas

SALUDOS, SOY UN PRODUCTOR DE CHIRIMOYAS DEL VALLE HUAURA - SAYAN , ES MUY IMPORTANTE SU INTERÉS EN BUSCAR GENTE SERIA Y RESPONSABLE Q QUIERA EXPORTAR, QUISIERA Q ME COMENTARA MAS SOBRE EL PROCESO DE CERTIFICAR MI CAMPO POR SENASA (COSTOS, PAPELES). TENGO LA VISIÓN EN QUE MIS CHIRIMOYAS SE EXPORTEN. Y TB BUSCARIA CAMPOS CERCANOS DE MI ZONA PARA ASOCIARNOS, SI LA DEMANDA ES BASTANTE.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> SALUDOS, SOY UN PRODUCTOR DE CHIRIMOYAS DEL VALLE HUAURA - SAYAN , ES MUY IMPORTANTE SU INTERÉS EN BUSCAR GENTE SERIA Y RESPONSABLE Q QUIERA EXPORTAR, QUISIERA Q ME COMENTARA MAS SOBRE EL PROCESO DE CERTIFICAR MI CAMPO POR SENASA (COSTOS, PAPELES). TENGO LA VISIÓN EN QUE MIS CHIRIMOYAS SE EXPORTEN. Y TB BUSCARIA CAMPOS CERCANOS DE MI ZONA PARA ASOCIARNOS, SI LA DEMANDA ES BASTANTE.

 Estimado Juan Miguel, para obtener la certificación de SENASA que habilite tu campo como apto para exportación, debes estar ubicado dentro del programa de control y erradicación de mosca de la fruta de SENASA. Luego debes hacer la solicitud de inspección a través de la VUCE, y debes pagar por hectárea si no mal recuerdo en el Banco de la Nación (me parece que pagué como S/.120). Luego de la inspección, te otorgarían la certificación si es que el campo está libre o controlado de la plaga mosca de la fruta. 
Adjunto imagen de la certificación que solicité hace 2 años ya.  
Si te interesa el tema de exportación de la chirimoya, conversemos para ver si finalmente doy con un productor serio, que pueda incorporar a más productores serios, y así generar una cadena de exportación con este producto. Saludos.  CERTIFICACIÓN SENASA.jpg

----------


## juan miguel arce llagas

BUEN DATO ME INTERESA MUCHO LA EXPORTACIÓN.

----------


## juan miguel arce llagas

Saludos, estoy iniciando la campaña de cultivo de chirimoya, uno de los campos, ya esta en floración, ese campo quisiera certificarlo para  exportación, así también tengo un campo que ya esta cuajando, también lo quisiera certificar, y en otro campo ya iniciamos la cosecha en 20 días, aunque ya se esta cosechando un poco lo que son las frutas tempraneras, pero quisiera (si se puede), que lo visiten y vean si tiene las condiciones el fruto para poder exportar si la calidad es aceptable. Estaré la espera de su respuesta.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Saludos, estoy iniciando la campaña de cultivo de chirimoya, uno de los campos, ya esta en floración, ese campo quisiera certificarlo para  exportación, así también tengo un campo que ya esta cuajando, también lo quisiera certificar, y en otro campo ya iniciamos la cosecha en 20 días, aunque ya se esta cosechando un poco lo que son las frutas tempraneras, pero quisiera (si se puede), que lo visiten y vean si tiene las condiciones el fruto para poder exportar si la calidad es aceptable. Estaré la espera de su respuesta.

 Estimado Juan Miguel, te cuento que solo para el caso de Uruguay, se necesitaría certificar los campos; sin embargo, para Europa y Canadá no es necesario hacerlo, por lo que también podrías intentar exportar a esos destinos. Si gustas podemos sacar números y ver el tema de calidad para ver si podemos unir fuerzas en este proyecto, pero me gustaría saber dónde queda tu campo y qué variedad es. 
Por otro lado, aprovecho este mensaje para pasarles una cotización de flete aéreo a Uruguay del día de hoy, para que vean lo costoso que puede ser importar nuestra chirimoya a ese destino; y es por eso que insisto en que la fruta seleccionada no puede costar más de S/.4.50 ó S/.4.80 como máximo (y aún así me dicen que estaríamos pagando demasiado por la materia prima). Saludos.  *Salida con Lan Chile*  *Peso:* +300 kg                 *Tarifa:* US$2.30 x kg All in

----------


## NPHM

Hola, Bruno hace unas semanas vengo revisando al detalle de todo el foro acerca de la exportación de chirimoyas, fue una gran iniciativa FELICIDADES (atrasadas) lamentablemente  no pudiste concretar la exportación  :Frown: , 
Me encuentro haciendo un trabajo en la universidad de este tema, y mi consulta es si en todo el proceso tuviste algún *costo de agenciamiento* y si el envío lo ibas a realizar con un contenedor reefer?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, Bruno hace unas semanas vengo revisando al detalle de todo el foro acerca de la exportación de chirimoyas, fue una gran iniciativa FELICIDADES (atrasadas) lamentablemente  no pudiste concretar la exportación , 
> Me encuentro haciendo un trabajo en la universidad de este tema, y mi consulta es si en todo el proceso tuviste algún *costo de agenciamiento* y si el envío lo ibas a realizar con un contenedor reefer?

 Hola NPHM, te comento que sí necesitas de agente de carga y de aduanas para exportar, y claro que tiene un costo. Aparte debes considerar también el costo de la materia prima seleccionada puesta en planta de proceso, el costo del proceso y los materiales, el transporte, el flete, el agente de aduanas, Talma y los documentos. La chirimoya fresca solo se exporta vía aérea, salvo que estés pensando en exportar pulpa congelada, que se exporta en reefers de 40", o vía aérea también, pero sale caro porque se paga falso flete por los gel packs que se requieren para mantener el frío. 
Suerte con el trabajo. Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## NPHM

Gracias Bruno por responderme  :Smile:  si justamente las investigaciones que hice me indicaron que por ser fruto perecedero debe realizarse vía aérea y en contenedores refrigerados, los datos que proporcionaste en este foro ha sido de mucha ayuda, ya que me ha servido como ejemplo y modelo. En estos momentos mi trabajo esta siendo revisado para darme una aprobación. Gracias por las buenas vibras.

----------


## NPHM

Hola Bruno 
Una consulta en el momento que decidiste realizar la exportación de chirimoyas a Canadá, cuales fueron los certificados de calidad que tenias que presentar y saber si al preparar toda el proceso de exportación tuviste las normas técnicas de la fruta? podrias proporcionarlo a traves del foro?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado, a Canadá como a Europa es más sencillo enviar chirimoya fresca, ya que no requieren certificación de SENASA en campo ni en planta. Solo hace falta seleccionar bien la chirimoya, limpiarla y ponerla en sus respectivas cajas con sus mallas de protección, y enviarlas a destino en el menor tiempo posible. 
El reto de enviar chirimoya a Canadá es que la fruta llegue rápido y en óptimas condiciones para poder comercializarla, ya que el principal problema es la corta vida útil de la chirimoya. 
Para este negocio en particular, pero también en casi todos los negocios de frutas o verduras frescas, la logística debe manejarse a la perfección. La idea es cosechar y enviar el producto ese mismo día, teniendo el cuidado respectivo durante la post cosecha para que la fruta no se golpee ni se manche.  
No hay mayores secretos, pero todo debe caminar como reloj para que tengas éxito en una exportación de chirimoya fresca, y eso es en realidad lo difícil de este negocio: que todo camine como reloj, porque te falla el productor, o la planta, o el transporte, y todo lo demás se viene abajo.  
Suerte y saludos.

----------


## NPHM

hola bruno, 
Me es grato saludarte; y decirte que toda la información brindada en el foro y las repuestas que me diste me sirvió mucho en la elaboración de mi trabajo. gracias a ello pude titularme meses atrás. 
Me siento agradecida por que gracias a este foro pude aprender mas acerca de la exportación, fue algo mas dinámico q una clase en salón. 
Éxitos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola bruno, 
> Me es grato saludarte; y decirte que toda la información brindada en el foro y las repuestas que me diste me sirvió mucho en la elaboración de mi trabajo. gracias a ello pude titularme meses atrás. 
> Me siento agradecida por que gracias a este foro pude aprender mas acerca de la exportación, fue algo mas dinámico q una clase en salón. 
> Éxitos.

 Estimada NPHM, me alegra mucho leer tu comentario  :Big Grin: , pues esta página fue pensada principalmente para intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos en torno a la agricultura y los agronegocios del Perú. 
Me alegra saber que el objetivo en este caso se cumplió, al haber compartido mi experiencia con la chirimoya, a pesar que al final mi proyecto de exportación no fue exitoso. Sin embargo, tu comentario compensa todo el trabajo que hice, porque como te repito, de eso se trata AgroFórum: de ser una herramienta útil para quienes la utilizan. 
Lamentablemente es uno de los pocos temas en los que estoy relativamente capacitado, pues en realidad soy publicista de profesión; porque sería ideal que todos los que participamos aquí, hagamos lo mismo que hice en este tema, compartiendo desinteresadamente lo que sabemos sobre agricultura y agronegocios, porque el conocimiento es la base del éxito, y la educación es unos de los principales problemas de nuestro país. 
Ahora tenemos a una profesional más en el Perú, que conoce del tema de exportación de chirimoya, así que a trabajar para seguir dando a conocer y buscar la manera de organizarnos mejor para exportar esta deliciosa fruta de bandera a todo el mundo, porque la calidad de nuestra chirimoya lo amerita. 
Como bien dices, compartir información a través de AgroFórum, puede ser incluso más didáctico que una clase de universidad, así que espero podamos seguir intercambiando información al respecto, porque a pesar que he perdido algunas batallas con este proyecto, aún no me he rendido por completo, y espero ganar la guerra algún día, exportando con éxito mi fruta preferida. 
Muchos éxitos y saludos.  :Clap2:   :First:   :Wave:

----------


## Jason Ortiz

Buenas tardes. 
Estimado. 
Me gustaria ser un proveedor de sus cajas y al mismo tiempo ofrecer asesoria con respecto a los protocolos de paletizados de exportacion. 
Espero me pueda llamar o enviar un correo 
997006567  disenosjpr@gmail.com  jortiz@agrocartonperu.com 
Gracias. 
Saludos Cordiales. 
Jason Ortiz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos,  
Después de años sin comentar en AgroFórum, vuelvo a hacerlo para informarles que este 2019 tengo pensado hacer un nuevo intento para exportar chirimoya fresca, así que espero que la experiencia que gané en estos años, sirva para que el objetivo se logre esta vez.  
Por el momento nos hemos reunido con una empresa que agrupa a varios pequeños productores de Callahuanca y que está interesada en trabajar como proveedora, así que lo que me corresponde en un principio es volver a costear todo lo que se requiere para enviar chirimoya vía aérea (materia prima, cajas, mallas, transporte, documentos, fletes, etc), y buscar posibles compradores interesados en el extranjero. 
Los mantendré informados sobre los avances y espero contar con sus comentarios y aportes para que todo salga bien esta vez.  
¡¡¡Saludos a todos y éxitos en este 2019!!!  ::bandera::

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes. 
> Estimado. 
> Me gustaria ser un proveedor de sus cajas y al mismo tiempo ofrecer asesoria con respecto a los protocolos de paletizados de exportacion. 
> Espero me pueda llamar o enviar un correo 
> 997006567  disenosjpr@gmail.com  jortiz@agrocartonperu.com 
> Gracias. 
> Saludos Cordiales. 
> Jason Ortiz

 Hola Jason, favor enviar cotización de cajas para chirimoya y protocolo de paletizado por este medio o al correo ventas@agroforum.pe por favor. Gracias!!

----------


## Bryancm

Buenas tardes Bruno, me alegra saber que volviste con fuerza y ganas de cumplir tu proyecto. Te comento que yo también estoy interesado en iniciar el mismo negocio, quizás necesites un proveedor o un socio, espero pueda apoyarte, actualmente cuento con chirimoya mejorada al norte de Lima, 4horas exactamente. Si estás interesado espero tu respuesta.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes Bruno, me alegra saber que volviste con fuerza y ganas de cumplir tu proyecto. Te comento que yo también estoy interesado en iniciar el mismo negocio, quizás necesites un proveedor o un socio, espero pueda apoyarte, actualmente cuento con chirimoya mejorada al norte de Lima, 4horas exactamente. Si estás interesado espero tu respuesta.

 Hola Bryan, siempre es bueno sumar esfuerzos para emprender algo desde 0, así que sería bueno reunirnos para conversar al respecto. Si gustas por teléfono o en mi oficina, así que espero tu respuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## Bryancm

> Hola Bryan, siempre es bueno sumar esfuerzos para emprender algo desde 0, así que sería bueno reunirnos para conversar al respecto. Si gustas por teléfono o en mi oficina, así que espero tu respuesta. 
> Saludos

 Buenas tardes Bruno, me alegra recibir tu respuesta. Como gustes envíame tus datos por interno y coordinamos una reunión.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muestra de pulpa de chirimoya congelada... 
> Otra opción de comercialización de nuestra deliciosa chirimoya, especialmente para ingresar a mercados con restricciones a la chirimoya fresca proveniente del Perú, como por ejemplo EE.UU, Chile y Japón. Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo para cotizarles este excelente producto gourmet oriundo del Perú. Podemos ofrecer tanto localmente como para exportación. 
> Saludos  Archivo adjunto 3962

 ¡Qué mala foto de pulpa de chirimoya!  ::viannen:: ... Ya ni me acuerdo quién me la dio, pero no puede estar más oxidada.  
Ahora estamos vendiendo una pulpa de chirimoya que no puede ser más deliciosa, y que nos proveen los mismos productores asociados de Callahuanca.  
Después de las malas experiencias que tuve vendiendo frescos, nada como trabajar con pulpas congeladas de frutas, así que si hay algún interesado no dude en contactarme por este medio o escribiendo al correo ventas@agroforum.pe. 
Ya subiré fotos de la pulpa que vendemos ahora y de los jugazos que me hago con ella  ::playa::  
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes Bruno, me alegra recibir tu respuesta. Como gustes envíame tus datos por interno y coordinamos una reunión.

 Te envié nuestro cel de ventas por mensaje privado Bryancm. Saludos. 
Aprovecho también para actualizar costo de las cajas de chirimoya, recientemente cotizadas con un proveedor:  *CAJA P/CHIRIMOYA X 5 KG. AUTO. S/IMP. (27.50 cm x 38.50 cm x 11.50 cm)**:* *US$0.7972+IGV * *CONDICIONES DE VENTA: * 
- Validez de la Oferta: 15 días
- Forma de Pago: Contado
- Tiempo de entrega: 07 días para pedidos repetitivos / 15 días para primera entrega con clisse nuevo
- Tolerancia de Producción: +/- 10%
- Lugar de Entrega: Puesto en Agencia Cercado de Lima
- Entregas parciales según cronograma de entregas con debida anticipación.
- Se entregará DDJJ para la gestión del DRAWBACK.
- Pedido mínimo: 3 mil cajas. 
Nota. - Al ser un formato nuevo, tiene un costo adicional de troquel y/o clisse que debe ser asumido por el cliente. 
Saludos

----------


## Cmagallanes

Estimados (as), Buen día.  Somos CMCA LOGISTICS, Operador Logístico Integral brindando servicio de Transporte Internacional, Agenciamiento de Aduanas, Transporte Local, Distribución, Almacenaje.  Formamos parte de la Cadena Logística Local e Internacional, optimizando recursos para que puedan ofrecer y comprar sus productos y/o servicios desde cualquier parte del mundo con entregas y recepciones en el Tiempo Justo.  Cualquier consulta al correo cmcalogistics@outlook.com / whatsapp +511 997465157  También podrán encontrarnos en LinkedIn como CMCA LOGISTICS.  Gracias!

----------


## AGRODAEST

PRODUCIMOS PECANAS PARA EXPORTACION EN ICA. TAMBIEN PASAS SIN ARENA. 981013749 // 966381784

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos, luego de algunos meses de vuelta en este proyecto de exportación de chirimoya, pero habiendo realizado algunos ajustes, finalmente concretamos un primer envío aéreo de 65 Kg. de pulpa congelada de chirimoya a New York (USA), trabajando de la mano con una asociación de productores de chirimoya de Callahuanca, quienes me proveen del producto terminado. 
El principal reto de este envío era que las pulpas lleguen congeladas al cliente, y por suerte lo logramos. Y como era de esperarse, el cliente y sus clientes han quedado contentos e interesados con el producto, por lo que pronto estaremos realizando un segundo envío que ya compartiremos con ustedes. 
Como siempre lo he hecho, les puedo contar que vendí el producto en US$5.50 x Kg. EXW Lima, incluido el embalaje (cajas térmicas y gel packs). Y el cliente se encargó -con un agente de carga local- de recoger el producto de una planta acá en Lima y realizar todos los trámites de la exportación. El servicio del operador logístico es muy bueno, porque solo debemos armar bien las cajas térmicas (llenándolas con producto y gel packs para que no queden espacios vacíos) y me olvido de todo el resto. Él se encarga luego -como tiene que ser- para que la carga llegue al día siguiente al cliente.  
Ya les estaré informando nuevamente cuando realicemos el segundo envío. Saludos.

----------


## jgonzales

Estimados
 Primero  para  felicitarte por  esa  iniciativa  de  tu  persona  y  equipo , es  un  buen  proyecto que  veraz  que  saldrá  adelante pero  ante todo  debes  tener  en cuenta varios  puntos  :
Si lo trabajas  procesada  en pulpas debes  tener  en cuenta :
* En el mercado  del  exterior se  requiere  que  sea  Natural 
* Que  no pierda  sus  caracteristicas  organolecticas  de la  fruta 
*Para  Dicho producto debes  tener  cuidado que la  Pulpa tiende a oxidarse 
*Si  vas  a utilizar preservantes  tener  cuidado que esten permitidos 
*Tener  cuidado  con los  metales  pesados 
*Tener  en  cuenta la vida util 
* Debes  tener un analisis (COA ) ACIDEZ - PH - BRIX  
Para  fruta  fresca   debes tener en cuenta :
*El embalaje  que  vas  a utilizar
* Medio  de  transporte  para  que  llegue  tu  producto  en  perfectas condiciones 
*El  tiempo  de transito en que  llegara  el  producto a destino 
*certificado  FITOSANITARIO 
*Certificado de ORIGEN  
Saludos

----------

